# What's Weird About You?



## steve-aka (Nov 21, 2009)

Here's your chance to post some strange factoid about yourself. Whether it be some funky physical anomaly or an odd activity you partake in, this is the thread where you can feel free to express your inner weirdness to the outside world. Inquiring minds wanna know...or perhaps not, but, hey, they don't have to look now do they!

So, to get things started here: I have bilateral type I syndactyly of the second and third pedal digits - also known as "webbed toes". And, no, I don't swim better because of them, at least I don't think so...

Who else wants to play?


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 21, 2009)

Ok, yeah I will play. 
I have an odd habit of swallowing in multiples of six. If I don't manage the six, I have to start again. Hmmm...not sure if it is OCD, but it is annoying if I am given a small cup or glass, it just throws my counting all out of whack.

Do I pass, is that weird enough?


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 21, 2009)

mah FACE

I talk to myself. Apparently it's genetic, too.


----------



## tinkerbell (Nov 21, 2009)

I hate coffee cups. It grosses me out to see people sipping on the same cup of coffee all day. I think of all the sugar and the coffee breath. And I refuse to touch used coffee cups. It makes me want to vomit just thinking about it. 

And no, I dont drink coffee


----------



## comaseason (Nov 21, 2009)

Sometimes when I'm alone I put on swimming goggles and drink merlot whilst listening to accordion music.


----------



## orin (Nov 21, 2009)

When i am home alone .... i will practice Karate by fighting imaginary enemies


----------



## djudex (Nov 21, 2009)

I semi-secretly love HGTV.


----------



## debz-aka (Nov 21, 2009)

I have no idea why, but I love watching the news in Japanese. We don't have cable anymore, but when we did that is how I got my news. 

Don't speak a damn of the language, and had to read the subtitles, but for some dang reason I love it.


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Nov 21, 2009)

Where do I even begin?

~I hate feet. Like, HATE feet.
~I can't eat chicken on the bone (it grosses me out), but I don't eat any other meat other than chicken.
~I don't like wearing Tennis shoes...it makes my feet feel trapped.


I could go on....I'm a weird girl.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Nov 21, 2009)

Hmmm...I dunno what's weird about me.

Thanks to being born with an utter lack of athletic talent, I've become an adult guy with absolutely zero interest in sports, which is practically unheard of around here.

Other than that, I guess I'm a fairly average guy ~shrugs~


Dennis


----------



## Captain Save (Nov 21, 2009)

The individuals with whom I felt a kindred spirit are the villains of 007 movies. Indeed, that was all I ever wanted to be when I grew up. 

These days all I want is a big house in a remote location where I can have a cat sleeping on my lap while I sit at a huge desk.


No job, no criminal organization, just independently wealthy with a big house.

Now that I've said this, I'd better change my avatar.


----------



## Cors (Nov 21, 2009)

I love rollercoasters, swings, merry-go-rounds and just being upside down on my pole. It makes me so calm and happy, even when my body is aching and shaking. 

I love watching people play video games and would much rather do that than playing myself, even if I am good at the game. 

I eat chillies for fun.


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 21, 2009)

> Fluffy51888 said:
> 
> 
> > Where do I even begin?
> ...


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 21, 2009)

Fluffy51888 said:


> Where do I even begin?
> 
> ~I hate feet. Like, HATE feet.
> ~I can't eat chicken on the bone (it grosses me out), but I don't eat any other meat other than chicken.
> ...



I totally get that gross feeling, if I eat chicken on the bone. In fact, if I get any bone in my mouth no matter what I am eating. Particularly fish bones.....blech. Even thinking about it makes me nauseous


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 21, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> I totally get that gross feeling, if I eat chicken on the bone. In fact, if I get any bone in my mouth no matter what I am eating. Particularly fish bones.....blech. Even thinking about it makes me nauseous



Totally agree they say that is boneless fish, but it is not and same with tuna it has little bony bits in it too.... I hate any kind of bits such as in grain bread and tomatoes, i will eat tomatoes but only the outside...


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 21, 2009)

I was born with eleven fingers. I had an extra thumb thingie on my left hand that was surgically removed when I was a baby.


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 21, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> I was born with eleven fingers. I had an extra thumb thingie on my left hand that was surgically removed when I was a baby.





Heyyy! There's were a couple kids at my schools while growing up that had nubs on the sides of each hands--like next to their pinky. I later learned that that's where their extra fingers were before being removed at birth. Interesting yours was a thumb thingie and not a pinky thingie--and that you only had one extra finger and not two. Go finger--I mean, figure.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 21, 2009)

Les Toil said:


> Heyyy! There's were a couple kids at my schools while growing up that had nubs on the sides of each hands--like next to their pinky. I later learned that that's where their extra fingers were before being removed at birth. Interesting yours was a thumb thingie and not a pinky thingie--and that you only had one extra finger and not two. Go finger--I mean, figure.



I knew I was extra special.  Actually as a child I was sometimes teased and told I had the "witch finger". More like my Mother was 39 when she got pregnant and it is a common defect to have too many or not enough limbs. I guess I was lucky with the extra finger.


----------



## Aliena (Nov 21, 2009)

I see dead people...'nuff said! 

View attachment movie_i_see_dead_people.jpg


----------



## Rowan (Nov 21, 2009)

I think it is genetically impossible for me to order ANYTHING off a menu without changing something about it. 

I talk to myself and I do make weird noises to myself...even at work.

I can make a crook in all of my fingers at the first knuckle.

I hate having bare feet. I wear socks pretty much 24 hrs a day. I only take them off to shower. One of the best things a guy ever did for me is that he showed up for our first date and presented me with a dozen roses and a pack of padded ankle socks. I so uber delighted over that one.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Nov 21, 2009)

I hold conversations with rabbits. I speak to them in English, and they reply in Rabbit, which I am beginning to understand ...


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 21, 2009)

If I start to think about the texture of the food I am eating too much, I have to spit it out before I gag. Even if it is my most favorite food, sometimes I just tune into how it feels all chewed in my mouth and into the garbage it has to go 

I also can't stand to go too long without washing my hands. Especially at work when typing on the computer. After a few hours they just begin to feel grubby and I have to go wash them. 

I also talk to myself in the grocery store like someone else is with me... hahahaha. I have to ask myself about what I am going to buy out loud for some reason and can't seem to help it (I try to mumble it to myself though, so other people don't think I am a nut)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 21, 2009)

I like to crack jokes and love the heck out of smack talking my opponents when I play chess. This tends to make for some really good laughs at Chess Club sometimes......

I do this OCD counting things where, when I'm bothered by something but avoiding it, I "count" the letters in words to "make them perfect".

Such as this sentence .... let me use it as an example.

Such = four letters

as this = cut up "as" and "th" to make another four letters

"is" and "se" can go together (this makes 12 total so far)

That leaves ntence.......but there are two extra letters so I cannot make it a "perfect 16"
My mind will try to rearrange letters, pick a different word or go for perfect 32 (mind counting orgasm there if that can be accomplished without rearranging you know) 

Have done this since childhood.....didn't know it was along the lines of being OCD until I was in my thirties and I started analyzing my habits more after reading something about OCD behaviors.

I also do that count on my fingers.....it was pointed out to me that I do this when upset or nervous. My ex-bf claims I do that when I'm lying......



I also constantly make up songs and nicknames for my girls....they tend to like it 

I can have long, easy flowing, nice conversations with complete strangers I just meet on the street, grocery line or my job.


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Nov 21, 2009)

Oh, just remembered another one. 

I'm majoring in sign language, so I finger-spell almost everything I say and things other people say. A lot of the times I don't even realize I'm doing it until my hand starts to cramp up.


----------



## Captain Save (Nov 22, 2009)

I've been told this is strange and weird... 

View attachment IMG_0100.JPG


----------



## Mystic Rain (Nov 22, 2009)

What's weird? I love Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles. I love Leonardo, he is my absolute favorite turtle, and I want to name my future first born son after him.

I like cartoons, mostly Disney, mini golf, water parks, theme parks, ski ball and other arcade games of the like.


----------



## Astarte (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm synesthetic. I see/feel words and letters in colors. (for example A is always red, E is green...)

I have a totally absurd and strong fear of hitting myself with a car while driving it. I also have a strong fear of staircases (my sister has this, too).

I'm mildly telepathic.

How's that for weirdness?


----------



## rollhandler (Nov 22, 2009)

Astarte said:


> I'm synesthetic.* I see/feel words and letters in colors.* (for example A is always red, E is green...)
> 
> How's that for weirdness?



I do this with smells and flavors.
Rollhandler


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Nov 22, 2009)

Cors said:


> I love rollercoasters, swings, merry-go-rounds and just being upside down on my pole. It makes me so calm and happy, even when my body is aching and shaking.
> 
> I love watching people play video games and would much rather do that than playing myself, even if I am good at the game.
> 
> I eat chillies for fun.


On your pole?!?!?! Are you a pole dancer??


----------



## The Fez (Nov 22, 2009)

Perfect pitch & photographic memory, I guess? Although that's less weird and just rare


----------



## toni (Nov 22, 2009)

I hate people touching me. I get so uncomfortable, it feels like acid on my skin. It really really really bothers me. 


I can not hold a conversation when a menu is in front of me. It pisses me off when someone is talking and I haven't made my selection yet. It takes everything I have to not scream STFU.


----------



## Astarte (Nov 22, 2009)

rollhandler said:


> I do this with smells and flavors.
> Rollhandler



Oh, that would be awesome. You could paint with delicacies. :eat2: I know a girl who sees music in colors, I guess these are all basically the same quirk with different senses.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 22, 2009)

I can't stand to hear someone crunching into an apple. I have to leave the room. It's not just an unpleasant noise to me. I literally get sick to my stomach listening to it, anticipating the next crunch, etc. I never eat whole apples - I either buy them as pre-packaged slices with the peel removed, or cut and peel them myself before eating them or offering them to my son. At working conferences, when boxed lunches are offered and I see that apples are part of the meal, I will find some excuse to leave until lunch is over. I've even had to ask people not to eat apples in front of me, when it was impossible for me to get away from it. And yes, I know that this is very strange and yes, I absolutely understand why the people I've asked to stop crunching on the apple would be annoyed with me. They don't understand, though, that if I had to listen to it from starting crunch to finishing bite, I would probably vomit.


----------



## TallFatSue (Nov 22, 2009)

This fits the definition of weird. I get the hiccups 2 or 3 times a day, for 10 or 15 minutes at a time. Generally I get the hiccups a half-hour or an hour after meals, or if I'm really nervous or excited. This began when I was about 16 years old, and now I'm 52. Cures don't work, other than to stop them for a few minutes and then they start up again, so I just let them run their course. My doctor says I probably eat too much and too fast (guilty as charged!), and the weight of my belly fat against my abdominal muscles probably contributes too. After all these years my hiccups don't really bother me because I know they'll eventually stop. Hiccups also have certain redeeming qualities because I do get my husband's undivided attention when he watches me jiggle every 5 seconds. :smitten:


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 22, 2009)

My second toes are longer than my big toes.


----------



## DeniseW (Nov 22, 2009)

I write words and sentences in my head in shorthand. I'm talking Gregg shorthand from the 1970's that I learned over 30 years ago, I just can't stop. When someone is speaking to me, I automatically say the words in my head and write them in shorthand. If shorthand should ever come back in use, I'm golden...lol. I also have a bizarre memory of numbers. I remember old credit card numbers of my mother's. Also, old license plates, telephone numbers, etc....


----------



## ep3er (Nov 22, 2009)

I quit drinking regular milk at the age of 2. I do not eat turkey. Before I say something I think about it in spanish, translate it then let it out. I slap the salami about 5 times a day .


----------



## Carrie (Nov 23, 2009)

Fluffy51888 said:


> ~I don't like wearing Tennis shoes...it makes my feet feel trapped.


Foot claustrophobia! I haz it, too. Unless there's snow on the ground, I'm almost always wearing slip-ons or clogs, something I can easily slip my feet in and out of. I have neckstrophobia, too, and can barely stand to wear crewnecks, never mind turtlenecks. 


TraciJo67 said:


> I can't stand to hear someone crunching into an apple.


I'm that way about the sound of knuckles cracking. It makes me shudder, eeep!

Every Sunday night, I have insomnia. I generally sleep really, really well every other night, but Sunday nights it takes me forever to get to sleep (as evidenced by my posting here at 3am). Something about wanting to falsely elongate the weekend or something, I'm sure. 

Being asked how my weekend was makes me feel completely hostile; I've no idea why. 

I can stop my worst case of hiccups using only THE POWER OF MY MIND. 

I usually watch tv in bed for a while before I go to sleep, and I have this weird ritual where I have to turn it off while someone on tv is saying a good word, not a bad one, or I can't sleep. So like if I click it off while someone is saying "puppy" or "linen" or "pancakes", that's good. If I click it off while someone is saying "angry" or "scar" or even something as innocuous as "no", those are bad/negative words, so I'll turn the tv back on and try again. I don't really have any other ritual-type things, I don't think, so I don't know where that one comes from. 

That's all I can think of now, though I'm fairly certain there's a lot more. :happy:


----------



## comaseason (Nov 23, 2009)

Carrie said:


> I can stop my worst case of hiccups using only THE POWER OF MY MIND.



Me too! Me too! My family thinks I'm freakish because of it.


----------



## TallFatSue (Nov 23, 2009)

Carrie said:


> Foot claustrophobia! I haz it, too. Unless there's snow on the ground, I'm almost always wearing slip-ons or clogs, something I can easily slip my feet in and out of.


I can relate to that! I wear slip-ons or sandals as much as possible, and generally kick off my shoes in my office. I've also been known to go around our department barefoot without really thinking. We have verrrry comfy carpeting. Very handy too (or footy) when I drop a pencil because this belly of mine makes it hard for me to lean over when I'm seated, but I can usually pick up the stray pencil with one foot. 


Carrie said:


> I can stop my worst case of hiccups using only THE POWER OF MY MIND.


Wish I could. Evidently my hiccups have a mind of their own.


----------



## dragorat (Nov 23, 2009)

*I'm a minor Empath.I can't do it all the time or with everyone but with people I'm close to I seem to have the ability to take away at least part of their pain mentally to ease suffering.I think I inherited it from Mom.She was a nurse & had an uncanny knack for easing a patient's pain when she was working with them.
*


----------



## Rowan (Nov 23, 2009)

toni said:


> I hate people touching me. I get so uncomfortable, it feels like acid on my skin. It really really really bothers me.
> 
> 
> I can not hold a conversation when a menu is in front of me. It pisses me off when someone is talking and I haven't made my selection yet. It takes everything I have to not scream STFU.



well thanks..there goes my plans for makin out with toni at the next bash...*sad*


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 23, 2009)

Oh... where to start?

I have a little teddybear, I bring it with me any place I'm going to sleep. I got it from my mom... long story... anyway, any grown man at 23 having a teddy is probably weird.

I am obsessed with the Republican Party. And I'm not an American! Seriously, I know how weird that is.

Every night I always delete all SMS and calls from my phone, except if it's something important (that's the SMS). I like things to be tidy and clean, but even at the cell? That's a little too much, right?

Well... just three there, but enough to freak most people out I guess.


----------



## toni (Nov 23, 2009)

Rowan said:


> well thanks..there goes my plans for makin out with toni at the next bash...*sad*



Forgot to add, I love physical attention from anyone I am sexually attracted to. Don't count yourself out, yet!


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 23, 2009)

Interesting thread  I have a lot of these weirdnesses 
-I cannot make a list, regardless if it's a packing list or grocery list, i have to put green beans on the list or that's the only thing i can think of to put on the list. Once it's written down, i'm okay. 
- I can't stand bananas raw or in smoothies. But i LOVE banana bread and put bananas in my pancakes/waffles in place of eggs. so yummers!!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 23, 2009)

toni said:


> I hate people touching me. I get so uncomfortable, it feels like acid on my skin. It really really really bothers me.
> 
> .





Rowan said:


> well thanks..there goes my plans for makin out with toni at the next bash...*sad*





toni said:


> Forgot to add, I love physical attention from anyone I am sexually attracted to. Don't count yourself out, yet!



I got worried for a minute Toni, because although there was no making out, you were sitting on my lap and I was holding on. Plus there was that whole foot in my face thing. It wasn't just for the pictures, right?


----------



## toni (Nov 23, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> I got worried for a minute Toni, because although there was no making out, you were sitting on my lap and I was holding on. Plus there was that whole foot in my face thing. It wasn't just for the pictures, right?



Ok, forgot to add, when I am drunk I LOVE being touched! hahahahahaha

YOU LOVE MY FEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :eat2::eat2::eat2:


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 23, 2009)

toni said:


> Ok, forgot to add, when I am drunk I LOVE being touched! hahahahahaha
> 
> YOU LOVE MY FEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :eat2::eat2::eat2:



There's the secret folks, get her drunk and she'll let you touch her. Oh, and if you can read, she has a Teddi Ruxpin she might show you. 

I miss you girl!!!!!!!!


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 23, 2009)

_*Gosh, so many things. Does it have to be only one? 

1. I talk to myself sometimes and answer my own questions
2. When I'm driving I get paranoid, I can't stand a car parking next to me at a stoplight--I feel like the driver is staring me down.
3. Lots of shit annoying me
4. Can't eat by myself in restaurants
*_


----------



## BBWTexan (Nov 23, 2009)

Carrie said:


> Foot claustrophobia! I haz it, too. Unless there's snow on the ground, I'm almost always wearing slip-ons or clogs, something I can easily slip my feet in and out of.



Ditto. However, I'm not even as smart in the cold/snow as I should be. I had to be rescued from Dunkin Donuts when visiting Massachusetts for New Year's because I walked over from the hotel in flip-flops and got my feet wet. I also once went to Fargo in January with nothing but a pair of Skecher's Mary Jane's (no socks). Based on this alone, it's probably best I stay in Texas - even when it's cold here, I'm still able to wear flip-flops.


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 23, 2009)

dragorat said:


> *I'm a minor Empath.I can't do it all the time or with everyone but with people I'm close to I seem to have the ability to take away at least part of their pain mentally to ease suffering.I think I inherited it from Mom.She was a nurse & had an uncanny knack for easing a patient's pain when she was working with them.
> *


_*
OH MY GOD! FINALLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!SOMEONE WHO TYPES IN BIG FONT LIKE ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## Astarte (Nov 24, 2009)

Carrie said:


> Foot claustrophobia! I haz it, too...



Me, too! I can't wear most socks 'cause they restrain my feet too much. Shoes are mostly ok, if they just fit. (my feet are huge, so it's hard to find proper shoes)


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Nov 24, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> - I can't stand bananas raw or in smoothies. But i LOVE banana bread and put bananas in my pancakes/waffles in place of eggs. so yummers!!



You are not alone! My wife loves anything banana-flavored ... except bananas. The only kind she can stand is some sort of weird banana that can only be found in Thailand. This cuts down on her banana consumption a lot.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 24, 2009)

I have "grandpa hands." And I talk too much and spout out random useless factoids, for some reason assuming that everyone else is interested.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Nov 24, 2009)

My father is from the isle of wight and mother from essex (not notably the strongest gene pools in the Uk)

I wear sandals in winter, unless I have to go somewhere with a footwear policy.

When I'm not feeling dour or mentally occupied I try to get people to smile back when I walk down the street (this is no easy task in any Uk town, let alone St Marys "What you lookin' at Hagrid/Hurley/Mick Hucknall").

I have a handshake I teach to everyone, well every blokey bloke anyway.

I have regular auricular acupuncture to help cull my addictions.

From time to time I have a messianic complex. 

I'm 23 and still a virgin.


----------



## Paquito (Nov 24, 2009)

I CANNOT eat the fat on meat: beef, chicken, pork, etc. I trim it off of everything, inspect each piece before consumption, and rarely eat chicken off the bone. That texture makes me begin to dry heave.

Also, the sound of styrofoam makes me cring and feel like vomiting.


----------



## mergirl (Dec 6, 2009)

Aww..this thread makes me feel much better about myself..


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 6, 2009)

I make odd, weird musical arrangements.


----------



## steely (Dec 7, 2009)

free2beme04 said:


> I CANNOT eat the fat on meat: beef, chicken, pork, etc. I trim it off of everything, inspect each piece before consumption, and rarely eat chicken off the bone. That texture makes me begin to dry heave.



^^^^^ This, this, this, this is not weird. This is normal or should be.


----------



## MattB (Dec 7, 2009)

I can't stand it when people put bandanas on their dogs...


----------



## Fonzy (Dec 7, 2009)

free2beme04 said:


> I CANNOT eat the fat on meat: beef, chicken, pork, etc. I trim it off of everything, inspect each piece before consumption ..................



Ditto 

I have an un-natural amount of grey hair and I'm only 23 
I was born with pectus excavatum.
Love the taste you get from licking the sticky bit on an envelope.
I think I may have OCD or something as I've a tendency to collect things, usually completely useless things, for example I still have all the boxes, manuals, cable ties and bags from all my computer consoles!


----------



## ItsLikeRachel (Dec 7, 2009)

Fluffy51888 said:


> ~I hate feet. Like, HATE feet.
> ~I can't eat chicken on the bone (it grosses me out), but I don't eat any other meat other than chicken.


I hate feet too! And I can't eat chicken off the bone either... I'm 22 and my mum still takes it off the bone for me when she cooks :/



free2beme04 said:


> I CANNOT eat the fat on meat: beef, chicken, pork, etc. I trim it off of everything, inspect each piece before consumption, and rarely eat chicken off the bone. That texture makes me begin to dry heave.


I can't eat fat either... I'm a surprisingly fussy eater!

Uhm... Strange stuff...I can remember entire scripts from tv shows/movies, but not remember what I did yesterday...
I make up my own lyrics to songs if I don't know the words...Or just make a song up randomly
I have a fear of nuts... Any kind of nuts... Literally scare me, I can't be anywhere near them
Pregnant people scare me
I have an unhealthy girl crush on Demi Lovato


----------



## bexy (Dec 7, 2009)

When I am at home alone, like when George is at work etc, I can't watch dvds or listen to cds. It's because I have a phobia that WW3 will break out, aliens will invade or something Armageddon-ish will happen etc and I will miss the newsflash.So I have to watch real TV. I know it's ridiculous but it's true.

I also can't watch tv stations with commercials when I am home alone at night, which means I can only watch BBC channels. This is incase an advert for a horror film comes on. 

When I am in bed, I have to change the direction I am facing every ten mins until I fall asleep and I actually count in my head. If I get out of bed to go the loo or something, I have to get back into bed facing the opposite direction to which I was facing when I got out of bed. LOL. I'm insane, I know.

I also have a teddybear called Snotface who comes most places with me and I sleep with every night. She has never been washed, which is kinda gross.


----------



## mergirl (Dec 8, 2009)

bexy said:


> When I am at home alone, like when George is at work etc, I can't watch dvds or listen to cds. It's because I have a phobia that WW3 will break out, aliens will invade or something Armageddon-ish will happen etc and I will miss the newsflash.So I have to watch real TV. I know it's ridiculous but it's true.
> 
> I also can't watch tv stations with commercials when I am home alone at night, which means I can only watch BBC channels. This is incase an advert for a horror film comes on.
> 
> ...


What about if you got a really small hand held tv that you could keep on to inform you of the potential apocolypse while you watched dvds? You could keep checking back to see. 
Also, if you want to watch anything non bbc you should watch it online (like 4od) there are very few adverts and they are usually for big companies like banks and never for films. 
Snotface sounds like a teddy my friend had .. he was really bogging but my freind insisted he smelled great.,. hmm i cant rememeber his name but he got lost while she was in germany and she was distraught.


----------



## aussieamazonwoman (Dec 8, 2009)

Now these things might just mean I'm crazy, but in every other area of life I appear quite sane, socialize well, have some really great friends,a responsible job etc...

I leave my body, or "astral" travel or have a "sleep disorder". People call it different things. I am into astrology and psychology and believe in the collective unconscious, so i just think my consciousness floats off into the ether. I've never tried to do this, it has just happened to me since I was very young.


----------



## mergirl (Dec 8, 2009)

See, i don't think there is anything weird about me and that i am perfectly normal which possibly means i'm the weirdest person ever. They say if you are truly mad you don't know it. lmao.  I prefer to think of my weird ways as idiosyncracies.


----------



## bexy (Dec 8, 2009)

mergirl said:


> *What about if you got a really small hand held tv that you could keep on to inform you of the potential apocolypse while you watched dvds? You could keep checking back to see*.
> Also, if you want to watch anything non bbc you should watch it online (like 4od) there are very few adverts and they are usually for big companies like banks and never for films.
> Snotface sounds like a teddy my friend had .. he was really bogging but my freind insisted he smelled great.,. hmm i cant rememeber his name but he got lost while she was in germany and she was distraught.



Sometimes I watch stuff on the laptop and keep the proper tv on for this reason lol!


----------



## Mathias (Dec 8, 2009)

Whenever I'm finished with a dish, I wash it immediately. If dishes pile up I get nauseous beyond all comprehension at seeing all the dirty water sitting there.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 8, 2009)

Mathias said:


> Whenever I'm finished with a dish, I wash it immediately. If dishes pile up I get nauseous beyond all comprehension at seeing all the dirty water sitting there.


I do this, too! Dirty dishes and the resulting sink flotsam and jetsam are completely revolting to me.


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Dec 8, 2009)

I think it would be easier for me to respond if this thread was "What is normal is about you?", he he.

I can eat a tin of anchovies, just on their own. In fact I love doing so.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 8, 2009)

I cringe when people chew ice.


----------



## mergirl (Dec 9, 2009)

Well, i like to create a series of puzzles in which the person has to say for example rip their own face off to escape.
I also like to dance about in the skin of other people while wearing a strap on.
Mainly i like to put on my glove of knife fingers and jump into peoples dreams and kill them..
On a weekend i like to climb the empire states building and swat planes while holding a woman in my fist. 
Not really weird.. more idiosyncracies really.


----------



## Paquito (Dec 9, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Well, i like to create a series of puzzles in which the person has to say for example rip their own face off to escape.
> I also like to dance about in the skin of other people while wearing a strap on.
> Mainly i like to put on my glove of knife fingers and jump into peoples dreams and kill them..
> On a weekend i like to climb the empire states building and swat planes while holding a woman in my fist.
> Not really weird.. more idiosyncracies really.



So YOUR the lovely person who cut the fat off my meat with her knife fingers. I want to send you a bouquet of flowers now! :wubu:


----------



## mergirl (Dec 9, 2009)

free2beme04 said:


> So YOUR the lovely person who cut the fat off my meat with her knife fingers. I want to send you a bouquet of flowers now! :wubu:


yes.. it was me. I am quite the mother theresa for weirdos!!


----------



## Red (Dec 9, 2009)

I have a ridiculous fear of having my blood drawn, so much so I shut down into a sort of trance like state of fear and my body just refuses to let any blood out. It's so bad it's actually affecting my life right now as I could have a possible liver problem. I had an appointment recently where 2 nurses tried to take blood, without success. I have another appointment this Friday to try again. I am scared beyond belief and I find the whole experience very traumatising. I have a problem turning my arms outwards as it leave me feeling panicky and vulnerable and I really don't like anyone touching my arms at all. One of my major goals in life would be to give blood regularly.


I also can't listen to CD's or DVDs comfortably without knowing someone else is around, not sure if it's a 'scared of WW3' thing or that I just don't like thinking that I am the only person experiencing something, I love the feeling of unity brought by watching and particularly listening to something live. I usually have talk radio on for comfort so I know what's going on in the 'live' world and I sleep with this on all night through a speaker pillow, this also helps my tinnitus.


DVD intro 'loops' scare the shit out of me. Seriously, the film could be Ice Age 3 and I would still get the shivers, not a big fan of any visual footage on a loop really. I have no idea why! 

I cannot bear the sight of used gum and if I see it in an ashtray or on a table I have to throw something over it to cover it up.


----------



## kinkykitten (Dec 9, 2009)

Just about everything about me is weird :happy: lol


----------



## steve-aka (Dec 10, 2009)

mergirl said:


> See, i don't think there is anything weird about me and that i am perfectly normal which possibly means i'm the weirdest person ever. They say if you are truly mad you don't know it. lmao.  I prefer to think of my weird ways as idiosyncracies.



You freak! Stay away from me!


----------



## steve-aka (Dec 10, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Well, i like to create a series of puzzles in which the person has to say for example rip their own face off to escape.
> I also like to dance about in the skin of other people while wearing a strap on.
> Mainly i like to put on my glove of knife fingers and jump into peoples dreams and kill them..
> On a weekend i like to climb the empire states building and swat planes while holding a woman in my fist.
> Not really weird.. more idiosyncracies really.



Hey, you sound really cool! We should hang out!


----------



## mergirl (Dec 10, 2009)

i will hang you, yes. Looking forward to it.
x


----------



## steve-aka (Dec 10, 2009)

mergirl said:


> i will hang you, yes. Looking forward to it.
> x



Hey! How'd you know hanging was one of my weird quirks? Now we've definitely gotta "hang" out, girl! I'll bring the rope!


----------



## mergirl (Dec 11, 2009)

steve-aka said:


> Hey! How'd you know hanging was one of my weird quirks? Now we've definitely gotta "hang" out, girl! I'll bring the rope!


Nice, i shall bring the orange.


----------



## steve-aka (Dec 11, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Nice, i shall bring the orange.



Ooooh, you're so...kinky! I think I need to go take a cold shower now.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Dec 11, 2009)

what isn't weird about me?
I'm an asthmatic smoker with low self-esteem and bi-polar.
just a barrel of fun XD


----------



## CleverBomb (Dec 12, 2009)

mergirl said:


> See, i don't think there is anything weird about me and that i am perfectly normal which possibly means i'm the weirdest person ever. They say if you are truly mad you don't know it. lmao.  I prefer to think of my weird ways as idiosyncracies.


I'm not weird.
I'm eccentric. 

-Rusty
(Eccentric is just weird with a bigger budget)


----------



## Aliena (Dec 12, 2009)

Well, it _did_ take me a few days (o.k. weeks to figure out what makes me wierd) (although I do prefer the term "eccentric") to figure out what makes me, ummmm, unique. 

I read a magazine from back to front. I just can't stand reading it from front to back; it creates a feeling of strangeness and confusion for me. 


I can't stand Christmas lights blinking! No way! There's not a blinking light in me house or yard and I'm very annoyed at the neighbors who have them blinking fast, slow, rythmlically, (is that even a word??) left, right, up, down, in a circle, about a square, and any which way you can. 


I don't know if I've mention this before, but I have to have things perfectly symetric. If there's any type of eyesore of out-of-placeness I go insane. 

That's it for now...


----------



## Aliena (Dec 12, 2009)

dragorat said:


> *I'm a minor Empath.I can't do it all the time or with everyone but with people I'm close to I seem to have the ability to take away at least part of their pain mentally to ease suffering.I think I inherited it from Mom.She was a nurse & had an uncanny knack for easing a patient's pain when she was working with them.
> *



In all seriousness, I do this too. However, I wouldn't say necessarily that you're weird for this (or myself for that matter) rather a very wonderfully unique individual. I do realize though when we take away those feelings of pain of others, it can not feel this way. 

~Hugs~


----------



## mergirl (Dec 13, 2009)

Even typing the words 'fizzy sweets'.. makes me feel sick.. if people eat them in front of me i feel very ill. Any fruity sweets actually.
i have the reminents of an OCD and have realised that even when i randomly pour sweets or crisps our for me to eat they are always in an equal amount. My ocd is actually engrained this much. 
Here is a wee tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 14, 2009)

What's strange about me:

- I have Aspergers syndrome
- I can't ride the Pinocchio ride at Disneyland. Scared me as a 3 year old, and did the same as an 11 year old. I just can't do it.
- I used to pick the cheese off of all of my pizzas
- I quote classic cartoons and go through the routines while talking to myself
- I still act like I'm a conductor when listening to classical music.


----------



## mergirl (Dec 15, 2009)

Weirdo890 said:


> What's strange about me:
> 
> - I have Aspergers syndrome
> - I can't ride the Pinocchio ride at Disneyland. Scared me as a 3 year old, and did the same as an 11 year old. I just can't do it.
> ...


Oh.. I have conducted imaginary orchestras before as well as playing invisible violin.. and my best was playing drunk piano for a few hours to the Dresden dolls!!  You are not alone!


----------



## steve-aka (Dec 17, 2009)

Aliena said:


> Well, it _did_ take me a few days (o.k. weeks to figure out what makes me wierd) (although I do prefer the term "eccentric") to figure out what makes me, ummmm, unique.



Ah, c'mon! Embrace your weirdness!


----------



## steve-aka (Dec 17, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Oh.. I have conducted imaginary orchestras before as well as playing invisible violin.. and my best was playing drunk piano for a few hours to the Dresden dolls!!  You are not alone!



Hey, I think I've played an air version of pretty much every instrument imaginable. 

Air didjeridoo? Check. 

Air slide whistle? Check. 

Air theremin? Check (which is really quite ironic cause it's the only instrument you play without touching anything).


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 18, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Oh.. I have conducted imaginary orchestras before as well as playing invisible violin.. and my best was playing drunk piano for a few hours to the Dresden dolls!!  You are not alone!



Thanks. That's good to know. :happy:


----------



## Nexis (Dec 19, 2009)

Hmm, for me, my wierdest things about me would be that I'm double jointed in both thumbs, probably from playing too many video games as a kid, lol. Also, my goatee is naturally striped black and red, which my friends can never believe; thank you Italian-Irish genes, hehe.


----------



## Linda (Dec 19, 2009)

Ohhhh where to begin:

When eating things like M & Ms or skittles, it has to be an even number or I discard the odd colored ones.


I like furniture at an angle...not all up against the wall straight on each side. Makes me feel uncomfortable.

People in big costume like the easter bunny or santa at the mall of Chuck E Cheese creep the hell out me.


----------



## steely (Dec 19, 2009)

I really hate overhead lighting. I have to have lamplight. 
It's really very weird.


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 19, 2009)

I like watching old adverts and public information films from 1970 onwards on youtube. :blink: I think new adverts are rubbish-they've gotten far too surreal,even for me.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 20, 2009)

I like to go to youtube and watch the same songs over and over often time....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuLlwUaEyr0

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=madonna+revenge&search_type=&aq=f


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 22, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I like to go to youtube and watch the same songs over and over often time....
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuLlwUaEyr0
> ...



I do the same thing.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 22, 2009)

I can recite almost the entire history of American animation and who was involved where and when. It's an obsession.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 24, 2009)

Weirdo890 said:


> I do the same thing.




What do you watch?

New one I recently added to my repeated obsessions....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shm1Kd8bHIc


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 24, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> What do you watch?
> 
> New one I recently added to my repeated obsessions....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shm1Kd8bHIc



Oh, I've been watching videos like this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Xm26StUZVY

and this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lG8D4oOLXtI&feature=related


----------



## bigbuttlover39 (Dec 24, 2009)

im just to darn adorable. :happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 24, 2009)

Weirdo890 said:


> Oh, I've been watching videos like this.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Xm26StUZVY
> 
> ...



That last one led to watching some of the Disney carols with my girls so thanks for the link


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 24, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That last one led to watching some of the Disney carols with my girls so thanks for the link



You're very welcome. I hope you and your girls have a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year. :happy:


----------



## shugathick4u (Dec 24, 2009)

hmm..armpits is a turn on for me ...
and peas remind me of bug eegs 
that pop in your mouth ewwy........


----------



## MattB (Dec 24, 2009)

shugathick4u said:


> hmm..armpits is a turn on for me ...
> and peas remind me of bug eegs
> that pop in your mouth ewwy........



Well...I'm off peas now. Just in time for Christmas. Thanks. lol


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Jun 28, 2010)

I can do a back flip off a wall. I run, take a step on the wall and do a back flip off it.
And also I don't drink pop, hate carbonated drinks.


----------



## Tanuki (Jun 29, 2010)

What's Weird About Me? 

Ummm... 


Everything? >.>


----------



## lalatx (Jun 29, 2010)

I hold my pencil in a really weird way even though I can hold it properly I do not. 

I can make really strange noises with my tongue. Obnoxiously loud clicking sounds, frog ribbits, a horse walking and a bunch of other random clicking sounds. 

Also I am just all around weird and I like it that way.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 29, 2010)

I do EVERYTHING with my left side. If you put anything in my right hand, I become slow and extremely klutzy. I can even write with my left foot and pretty neatly too. That's all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Jun 29, 2010)

A lot of things... My mom started rattling off a list the other day when she was saying how it would take a very understanding man to marry me! Bahahah Thanks, Mom!

I can't stand odd numbers
I have a serious aversion to velvet
My food can't touch/be mixed
I don't like to make decisions
I can't be talked to in the mornings and at the very least until I've taken a shower
I'm ambidextrous--I write and eat with my left hand, but I can write with my other hand and tend to do most of my activities with my right hand


Uhh I could go on, but I think I'll stop there for fear of looking completely batty!


----------



## lalatx (Jun 29, 2010)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> I can't stand odd numbers
> My food can't touch/be mixed



These 2 I totally get these and feel the same way. When I was a kid I had those plates that had separate sections to keep my food from touching. I also had small bowls for condiments and what not. I hate if my food mixes now but I'm not as weird about it as I once was.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 29, 2010)

I can't live without my cell phone and yet I haaaaaaaaaaaaate talking on the phone. 

I loooove tattoos and piercings but I nearly whacked my doctor over the head with a chair because I am terrified of needles. 

I lift my feet and draw 3 circles on my thigh with my finger every single time I go over a railroad crossing. 

I only get dressed in my bathroom because I have pictures and posters up in every other room and I feel like the eyes are watching me / slim as he'll cameras are installed in the pictures. I am terrified of peeping toms. 

I cannot sleep with my back facing a door and the door MUST be closed before I can fall asleep. 

I don't get starstruck and it seriously bothers me. 

I like to be barefoot as much as possible. Even out on roads with gravel and broken glass I can still walk barefoot. 

I hang costumes in a closet but keep my daily clothes in a bin to just dig through and find something to wear.

I always have a strong urge to cut up tshirts when I get new ones. 

I sleep with a stuffie because it gives me something cuddly to hug overnight and doesn't feel so lonely that way. 

I own tree times as many wigs as I do pairs of shoes. 

And that's about all I can think of for now.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jun 29, 2010)

Well, aside from the raccoon heads in my fridge, the display of bloody inverted crucifixes in my living room, the stacks of live ammo that hold up my box spring, and the obsessive vellum on CRT traced portraits of the post anabolic steroid enhanced version of the man formerly known as “Carrot Top” that I keep in my safe deposit box…I’m a pretty normal guy.

*STOP LOOKING AT ME!*


----------



## Lovelyone (Jun 29, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> *snip...
> 
> I cannot sleep with my back facing a door and the door MUST be closed before I can fall asleep.
> 
> ...




I cant sleep with the door open either. 
I don't get starstruck..and it doesn't bother me at all
I never wear shoes if I don't have to
I own 3 pairs of shoes and that's about 2 too many IMHO


----------



## Lamia (Jun 29, 2010)

Having my hand held makes me feel trapped, even holding someone else's hand makes me feel suffocated. 

I quote Ghostbusters all the time...at least once a day there is an opportunity to quote it. 

I pretend my fingers are a guy walking and I like to have him tred along my boyfriend's tummy and then fall into his belly button and scream. My boyfriend allows it, but sometimes he says..."enough already"....and then I just double the efforts and then use both hands...which makes him laugh and I get my way. 

I can make my boyfriend laugh by making my hand do the worm or by clapping my hands and saying "Laugh for me". I only use this power for good.

I could talk about cats ALL Day, but I only hold these conversations with fellow cat lovers.

I like to talk about my dreams and think about them.

Oh and I have always held this secret thought that I look like a man. People have told me I don't, but I just have always felt like a tom boy.


----------



## Micara (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh, where to begin? 

- I hate calling people on the phone. I get into a panic when I have to make a doctor's appointment or something. I can't even order a pizza.

- I use my oven for storage. Currently, several boxes of shoes reside within.

- I celebrate Christmas, but I don't put up a tree or any decorations. I never have, since I've been out on my own. 

- I've seen every episode of Law & Order SVU. I can usually tell you what it's about by the first 2 minutes that I see.

- I divide my Skittles up into groups by color, then even out the groups and eat them 2 by 2 so that they are even all the way to the end. 

- I am a Francophile. I love everything French, and I am dying to go there someday. I also am obsessed with French painters, particularly Toulouse-Lautrec and Van Gogh, and could probably tell you everything you've ever wanted to know about either one.

- I know every "Weird" Al Yankovic song by heart. 

- I still have all my Sweet Valley High and Baby-Sitters Club books. I'm probably going to get rid of them soon, though, because my daughter hates to read.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jun 29, 2010)

Micara said:


> *snip*.
> 
> - I divide my Skittles up into groups by color, then even out the groups and eat them 2 by 2 so that they are even all the way to the end.


OMGoodness, I do the same thing with M&M's. I separate them into color groups, eat the extras first to make them even, then I eat all the brown ones first and move onto the brighter colors 2x2.


----------



## Dromond (Jun 29, 2010)

I cannot stand the 'word' "irregardless." Whenever someone who is talking to me uses it, I have an uncontrollable compulsion to correct them. It's not a word at all! It's a self-contained double negative! ARRRGH! 

The bills in my wallet must be in ascending order from front to back, and be all facing the inside of the wallet as well as being right side up. When I get change from a purchase, I have to stop and put the bills in order. I get irritated if the cashier doesn't hand me the bills already organized the way I like them.

I hate conspiracy theories with a firey passion. When someone promotes a conspiracy theory as fact, I have only two possible responses: stay silent and seethe, or rip them a new one.

I'm 46 years old and I love games, comic books, and old Warner Brothers cartoons. My computer mouse pad has Marvin the Martian on it.

I quote movies, even when it isn't appropriate.


----------



## Fat Brian (Jun 29, 2010)

Dromond said:


> The bills in my wallet must be in ascending order from front to back, and be all facing the inside of the wallet as well as being right side up. When I get change from a purchase, I have to stop and put the bills in order. I get irritated if the cashier doesn't hand me the bills already organized the way I like them.




Ditto on the money thing, mine comes from my early days as a cashier. The bill counter will only count correctly if all the bills are face up and turned correctly. I spent hours of my life doing this and it carried over to my wallet.

I try to anticipate the movements or needs to others around me based on what we are doing at the moment. Whether its fixing dinner with my wife or doing something at work, I try to be one step ahead of everyone else and I'm very good at it. I get furious when others don't do the same for me.


----------



## NoWayOut (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm a guy with music from One More Girl and 3 of Hearts in his music library.


----------



## CrankySpice (Jun 29, 2010)

When I used to travel, I'd always bring cash because it helped me control my expenses. but I'd get paranoid about having cash on me, so I'd divide it up and hide it in different places on my person or in my carry on luggage. I once found $200 hidden inside one of my makeup bags months after the trip I took when I stored it there. I use credit cards and keep track on paper now.


----------



## Proner (Jun 29, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I like to be barefoot as much as possible. Even out on roads with gravel and broken glass I can still walk barefoot.



Same for me coming back from work this is the first thing I do! My brother call me the hobbit because of it except that my foot are more pretty than hobbit ones!

Other weird thing is I always have to write my day in a notebook and that always end in a fantastic style tale, I must have 4 notebooks full of short stories like this.


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 29, 2010)

I love writing, but most of the time it drives me crazy because i cant think of anything to write.....like right now.

I also love music but i cant sing a note in tune, i am the worst singer on the planet 

My main hobby means i effectively pretend to be a wrestler over the internet. At least i'm not a massive fan of wrestling anymore and i only do it for the writing.

I'm almost OCD about using public toilets. I went through the whole of secondary school without using the toilets there. Not because they were dirty or anything...i'm just really hesitant to use public conveniences.

I can bend just the tips of my fingers, it looks like a claw or something...







I can make a cracking noise with my big toe, no idea why and no, i dont have a sound recording of it to go with the picture above.


Sure there's more, but i cant think of them right now.


----------



## Mack27 (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm 38 and my best friends are all nerdy college kids I play online games with. 

I have an inherited aversion to tattoos, none of the men in my family can stand them.

I treat everybody the same.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 29, 2010)

I will take the last word someone said, and randomly start singing some song lyrics that involve it. 

[I.E-- If someone says "Stop!" I'll start singing 'In the naaame of looove, before you breaak my heart, think it oh-wo-verr"]


I too quote ghostbusters, as it is my favorite movie.
I also quite Spaceballs, Young Frankenstein, and some other older movies.


I say "Kupo?" [Yes. As in the Moogle-Noise, for all you Gamers out there.] when I mean to say "Huh?" And "Kupopo!" when I am excited. :happy:


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Jun 29, 2010)

Micara said:


> Oh, where to begin?
> - I still have all my Sweet Valley High and Baby-Sitters Club books. I'm probably going to get rid of them soon, though, because my daughter hates to read.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ship them to me, do not throw them in the garbage!!!!! If I saw someone do that to THOSE books I would cry and I am not joking. I had almost the entire collection of both when I was younger and lost them when we moved when I was about 22. We put some stuff in storage and lost a couple boxes. I was devastated. I always said, even as a very young girl, that I want to give my daughter those books. Now I don't have a daughter but those books are such a part of my childhood. I am dead serious if you plan to throw them in the trash mail them to me instead. They will have a good home here.


----------



## kristineirl (Jun 29, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> I can bend just the tips of my fingers, it looks like a claw or something...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so, you and i can do the same thing. 

as far as you making a cracking noise with your big toe, i can do it with my right thumb. I tried to get a video of it, but the cracking noise was faint. Anyway, awesome! 

Other things that make me weird: i hate metal forks, i have emetophobia, i won't close my eyes in the shower and i love even numbers.


----------



## Micara (Jun 29, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ship them to me, do not throw them in the garbage!!!!! If I saw someone do that to THOSE books I would cry and I am not joking. I had almost the entire collection of both when I was younger and lost them when we moved when I was about 22. We put some stuff in storage and lost a couple boxes. I was devastated. I always said, even as a very young girl, that I want to give my daughter those books. Now I don't have a daughter but those books are such a part of my childhood. I am dead serious if you plan to throw them in the trash mail them to me instead. They will have a good home here.



They're yours. When I get my act together and start purging, they're coming your way!


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Jun 29, 2010)

What's weird about me, off the top of my head, is I hate the feeling of a bare mattress. Even if it's the most expensive soft mattress, I hate the feeling. I sleep with a mattress pad on the bed, and then an inexpensive fitted sheet over that and then the regular fitted sheet of whatever set I'm using at that time. I need to have a few layers between me and the mattress.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 29, 2010)

LOL, I hate sleeping on sheets


Also Weird (For a 20 year old girl); I love playing playing with toads and frogs.


I can function pretty decently on 24 hours with no sleep.
After that, every half day, my brain function decreases, I think, Lol.
Usually around the third day, I hallucinate. Then I call it quits and go to bed.
I Absolutely love the insomnia though, because at one point there is a period of maybe 3 hours that everything is very...zen. And I'm very ..Wise. And It's just all so peaceful and I Feel connected to the world.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Jun 29, 2010)

Micara said:


> They're yours. When I get my act together and start purging, they're coming your way!



This is the best news I've had all week. If you ship them Media Mail it's super cheap, if you have PayPal let me know. I won't rush you on sending them, just knowing you won't throw them away is enough to make me patient! You are my new favorite Dims person :happy::bow::happy::bow:


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 29, 2010)

kristineirl said:


> so, you and i can do the same thing.
> 
> as far as you making a cracking noise with your big toe, i can do it with my right thumb. I tried to get a video of it, but the cracking noise was faint. Anyway, awesome!
> 
> Other things that make me weird: i hate metal forks, i have emetophobia, i won't close my eyes in the shower and i love even numbers.



Haha, you and I are quite similar. I too love even numbers (my favorite number is 12, my birthday) and have something close to emetophobia though probably not as strong. Plus i dislike the feeling of metal in my mouth, cutlery i'm ok with but other stuff is awful....ever accidentally chewed tin foil? Urgh!




Your Plump Princess said:


> I can function pretty decently on 24 hours with no sleep.
> After that, every half day, my brain function decreases, I think, Lol.
> Usually around the third day, I hallucinate. Then I call it quits and go to bed.
> I Absolutely love the insomnia though, because at one point there is a period of maybe 3 hours that everything is very...zen. And I'm very ..Wise. And It's just all so peaceful and I Feel connected to the world.



I've never had insomnia but i think i'd be horrible with it. No zen-like states....i reckon i'd just get gradually more neurotic and edgy over time (and i'm seriously neurotic to begin with)


----------



## Micara (Jun 29, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> *LOL, I hate sleeping on sheets*
> 
> 
> Also Weird (For a 20 year old girl); I love playing playing with toads and frogs.
> ...



I have to sleep on just a bottom sheet and a comforter. I have to be able to stick my feet out the bottom. And I like to sleep in sub-zero temperatures with the fan blowing on me, and I have to wear a sleeping mask. And I have to personally check and make sure that the door is locked before I can even think of going to sleep.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 29, 2010)

Micara said:


> I have to sleep on just a bottom sheet and a comforter. I have to be able to stick my feet out the bottom. And I like to sleep in sub-zero temperatures with the fan blowing on me, and I have to wear a sleeping mask. And I have to personally check and make sure that the door is locked before I can even think of going to sleep.


I Have to sleep in cool temperatures, too.

And no matter what, I have to have a sheet or blanket on me. But I cannot cover from my knee caps, down. Otherwise I can't sleep. If it's really hot, I'll have it folded in half and slung across my hip. But I -have- to have it on.


----------



## kristineirl (Jun 29, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I can function pretty decently on 24 hours with no sleep.
> After that, every half day, my brain function decreases, I think, Lol.
> Usually around the third day, I hallucinate. Then I call it quits and go to bed.
> I Absolutely love the insomnia though, because at one point there is a period of maybe 3 hours that everything is very...zen. And I'm very ..Wise. And It's just all so peaceful and I Feel connected to the world.



yeah, i have mad respect for you. I've only been up for a day or so and I'm starting to lose it. you must show me your jedi ways!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 29, 2010)

Lol! It comes from having a lot of online friends in different time zones, such as in the UK which is 6 hours ahead of me. 

Oh, and having no social life thus living on my computer. 
That's also how I developed my "Mad" typing skills. [to quote my friends. I still don't think I can type _that_ fast. I took an online typing test, only 58-62 words per minute with between 1 and 5 mistakes. Usually me capitalizing random first-letters. Like I will Type like This and That and I'll Randomly Capitalizing Words because I am Weird like That. I don't know, bad habit. ]


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 29, 2010)

where to begin... 

When I drive, I have to have my hands at 10 and 2. And I grip the steering wheel so tight. If it is not like this I don't feel right. My little sister thought it was because I was a stressed or nervous driver...she was like "look how white your knuckles are...calm down" but she is/was wrong. I feel best driving like this

Speaking of driving... I change the radio station like 348975934875 times a trip... I can't stand commericals, annoying DJ's, songs I don't like etc... I will search and search and search... thank goodness for pre-set buttons The radio also helps me relax when driving. If I get in a "tight spot", I sing along to calm my nerves. (Plus I sing out loud to almost every song... especially the ones I love most...and no I do not care if you laugh at me at the red light... yeah I am singing in my car..so??!! It's a really good song!)


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 29, 2010)

I cannot stand having a blanket that doesn't go under and around my feet and at least over my hips. I sleep in a comforter all year round and have a fan on at all times when I'm in my bedroom. I've killed off 3 fans in 10 years because of this.

I also HAAAAAATE silence. I go insane like you would not believe. I need noise of some kind, any kind, to keep me from losing what's left of my marbles.

I have an irrational fear of large bodies of water. I can go into pools, etc, but I cannot go into lakes, rivers, whatever. This started when I was about 12. I will not even go on a boat. I think this is from a horrible accident I had on the water that could have cost me my life, though.

I hate open mouth chewing or people who take bites that are way too large and have to chew solely with the back teeth of their mouth. Loud crunching irritates me to the point of wanting to punch the person in the face for making the choice to do that.

I absolutely hate sunlight. I feel like my skin is about to catch fire if I spend over 10 minutes in it.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 29, 2010)

Both of my pinkies were broken as a child and are crooked the same way. It's only noticeable when my hands are flat on something.

I am deeply afraid of the ocean. I can lie on a beach but even gazing at the ocean causes extreme anxiety. 

Looking down into any body of water where my feet can't touch bottom will cause me to hyperventilate and give me vertigo.

One alcoholic drink will either make me really drunk, or drinking all night will not even give me a buzz. The quality of the booze has no affect, nor does whether or not I've eaten. There is no happy medium and I never know which one it will be so I can't plan ahead.

I am immune to morphine. It has no affect on me whatsoever.


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 29, 2010)

I have something I like to call the "me" affect (if you know my name replace me with it)

No matter if I post in a forum, am talking to people who are strangers or I know... the party is going so nicely and I feel like I want to contribute and....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

silence. blank stares. crickets chirping.

No matter who or where, it happens ALL THE TIME! Something about my delivery is just "off" hahahahaha... it has been this way since I was a child, but when I meet that rare person that laughs at my jokes or really responds to what I say I am like  I never expect it!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 29, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> I have something I like to call the "me" affect (if you know my name replace me with it)
> 
> No matter if I post in a forum, am talking to people who are strangers or I know... the party is going so nicely and I feel like I want to contribute and....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
> 
> ...


You're not the only one who has it. One of my best friends has it. She says the only reason why we're even friends is that I don't look at her like she's an extra-terrestrial. I don't see it, but she insists on it and here's your post so it must be true.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 29, 2010)

When I play videogames that involve swimming deep DEEEEEEP [like, Jules Vern "1000 Leagues Under the Sea" deep. ] Water, I get tight-chested and really nervous. Dunno why. 


I like swimming in lakes and stuff, but if I touch sea-wead, I MAJORLY freak out. [But I hate the pool because of the chlorine. D: ]


I joke about it, but I really DO detest the sun being directly on my skin. if I had it my way, I would live in the night. Or always have a parasol/anti-sun umbrella to keep it off of my skin. (except when swimming, of course.) Because sunscreen makes me feel diiirty. D:


----------



## Lovelyone (Jun 29, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Both of my pinkies were broken as a child and are crooked the same way. It's only noticeable when my hands are flat on something.
> *snip



As a young teenager someone broke the pinky on my left hand by swinging a yard stick at my head after I smart-mouthed them. I put my hand up to protect my head and *snap*. I too, have the crooked finger syndrome.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 29, 2010)

I have the crooked pinky syndrome, too. Both my pinkies were smashed in mall doors at separate times when I was only a few months old as a child. I was even too young to get freezing done for stitches, but I apparently had some. Now my pinkies kind of curve-ish because of how they were smashed.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 29, 2010)

The Crooked Pinky Gang! LoL


----------



## lalatx (Jun 29, 2010)

Both of my pinkies are crooked due to me breaking them multiple times during various stupid endeavors.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 29, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> The Crooked Pinky Gang! LoL


..WOW. Sounds like! ...O_O; 
*Hides Normal Pinks and Backs away slowly*


----------



## lalatx (Jun 29, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> ..WOW. Sounds like! ...O_O;
> *Hides Normal Pinks and Backs away slowly*



Fear us and our crooked appendages


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh, I do! 
-Snicker-


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 29, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Oh, I do!
> -Snicker-


You know....you could.....join ussssssssss.....I'm sure someone can come up with a hammer or in my case, left hand--catching a softball without a mitt and right hand--closed by mom accidentally in a car door......


----------



## lalatx (Jun 29, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> You know....you could.....join ussssssssss.....I'm sure someone can come up with a hammer or in my case, left hand--catching a softball without a mitt and right hand--closed by mom accidentally in a car door......



One of us one of us. Gooble gobble one of us.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 30, 2010)

lalatx said:


> One of us one of us. Gooble gobble one of us.


..XD
NEVAR! 
-_Runs to find your rival 'injured index finger gang'_-


----------



## Paquito (Jun 30, 2010)

I was BORN with crooked pinkies. Totally symmetrical. I declare myself Overlord.

Of the Crooked Pinky Gang. And the Ivory Coast.


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Jun 30, 2010)

Ambidextrous anybody?
I write lefty, throw a ball righty, throw a frisbee lefty, and a switch hitter in baseball.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 30, 2010)

UnknownSpirit01 said:


> Ambidextrous anybody?
> I write lefty, throw a ball righty, throw a frisbee lefty, and a switch hitter in baseball.


Your so lucky! D: 

I'm so right-handed, it's PITIFUL.
Except for typing on a keyboard. The only thing my left hand can do is grab and hold [Yes. Exactly like the claw machine. I kid you not.]


----------



## Lovelyone (Jun 30, 2010)

UnknownSpirit01 said:


> Ambidextrous anybody?
> I write lefty, throw a ball righty, throw a frisbee lefty, and a switch hitter in baseball.



*raises hand with crooked pinky*
I write lefty, wave hello left-handed. curl my hair with my left hand, eat with either hand, can bowl with either, throw a ball right handed, frisbee right-handed, bat right-handed, as a natural lefty I cut with right-handed scissors, and turn my head to the wrong side almost every time I try to make out with someone (which usually makes for an awkward moment). 

Right-handed people think with the left side of their brains, left handed people think with the right side--that means that lefties are the only ones in their right minds  bwahahaaaaa (evil genius laugh)


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 30, 2010)

UnknownSpirit01 said:


> Ambidextrous anybody?
> I write lefty, throw a ball righty, throw a frisbee lefty, and a switch hitter in baseball.


I TOO am ambidextrous (except for the useless pinkies). I favor my left in everything EXCEPT writing...weird but this is THAT thread. 

As far as declaring yourself OVERLORD Paquito, yeah you in the lion suit, you can declare yourself Master of the Universe but it won't make a difference. I AM the QUEEN of the PINKY GANG.


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 30, 2010)

I am SOOOOOOO creeped out by cockroaches. Especially those ones when I lived in Florida, those things must have been on steroids or something, cause they were ridiculously huge!


----------



## Micara (Jun 30, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> I am SOOOOOOO creeped out by cockroaches. Especially those ones when I lived in Florida, those things must have been on steroids or something, cause they were ridiculously huge!



I know what you're talking about! Weren't they called Palmetto bugs? You couldn't even step on them- they would just get up and walk away!!! I lived there for about 7 months, and between those and the love-bugs I was completely freaked out! 

Also, one time I thought I saw a severed head on the side of the road. I even went back and looked for it, but I could never find it.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 30, 2010)

Micara said:


> I know what you're talking about! Weren't they called Palmetto bugs? You couldn't even step on them- they would just get up and walk away!!! I lived there for about 7 months, and between those and the love-bugs I was completely freaked out!
> 
> Also, one time I thought I saw a severed head on the side of the road. I even went back and looked for it, but I could never find it.


.......Holy [email protected] The Last Line.


...........................And THANKS You two! Now I'm all kinds of creeped out. [/Itch itch itchy]

Gah. Skin..Crawling........ *>;O*


----------



## Micara (Jun 30, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> .......Holy [email protected] The Last Line.
> 
> 
> ...........................And THANKS You two! Now I'm all kinds of creeped out. [/Itch itch itchy]
> ...




You freaked me out talking about butterflies landing on you! Eeek! I am scared to death of butterflies.

I realize that makes me weird. Good thing I'm in the right thread, then! :blush:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 30, 2010)

Aww, But they are pretty! [er, in the sunlight. Quite ugly when not.]

When I went to the local festival, there was an injured one who landed on my friend, she aboslutely FREAKED. So I took it on my finger and carried it about until I found some bushes with beautiful flowers, and let it off onto them. It was the cutest thing ever. :wubu:


I still have a child-like love for butterflies. I'll admit it. :blush:


----------



## Micara (Jun 30, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Aww, But they are pretty! [er, in the sunlight. Quite ugly when not.]
> 
> When I went to the local festival, there was an injured one who landed on my friend, she aboslutely FREAKED. So I took it on my finger and carried it about until I found some bushes with beautiful flowers, and let it off onto them. It was the cutest thing ever. :wubu:
> 
> ...



It scares me that they can land on you and you can't feel it. I don't like that. Not that I would like it if I could feel it. I don't like animals or bugs or weird people touching me.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 30, 2010)

It was just too cute.
It's little tongue was out and everything, I wish I would've had my camera.

Lol, I hate bugs, except Butterflies. 

Anything else, especially those damn red bugs [not lady bugs, the other ones] 
Well, ANY BUG, really. I'm like "ZOMG ITS GONNA BITE ME GTFO!" but not butterflies. 
<3


----------



## Mathias (Jun 30, 2010)

I don't like to sleep in socks, and if I wake up in the middle of the night and my covers are leaning to one side I can't fall back asleep until they're centered. Even if that means remaking my bed at 4 in the morning.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 30, 2010)

I can't sleep in socks, either.

Infact.
There's a weird fact about me! 
Unless I am going bowling, I CAN. NOT. Wear socks.
And Thigh-Highs? Unless it is a special occasion, or a photo-op moment of mine, FORGEDABOUDIT! 


I prefer Flip flops to shoes, All year long. (I've gone to school, in the middle of winter, in flip flops. Yes. I'm serious.)


I go barefoot 99.9% Of my summer.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 30, 2010)

I forgot to add Palmetto Bugs to my list. They are living proof that Satan exists and lives somewhere in Florida.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jun 30, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I forgot to add Palmetto Bugs to my list. They are living proof that Satan exists and lives somewhere in Florida.



Really? So that makes me wonder when that one guy I dated moved to Florida?


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 30, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> I love writing, but most of the time it drives me crazy because i cant think of anything to write.....like right now.
> 
> I also love music but i cant sing a note in tune, i am the worst singer on the planet
> 
> ...



I can do that with my hands too. It always freaks people out  I was told i can do that since i'm double jointed.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 30, 2010)

-I have something that always freaks the crap out of people. I can twist my leg around so that my heel points forward where my toes should be. It takes a couple minutes to do it or i can wrench my knee.
-I have classic Morton's Toe feet.
-I cannot eat canned mushrooms without gagging. I even almost gag at the thought of eating them. Their texture is just so wrong.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 30, 2010)

Confronting everyones fears of the dreaded Palmetto Bug:





[Which is NOTHING compared to the effing Camel Spider that I was just TOO curious about and had to google.. *Scrubs Brains* ]


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 30, 2010)

Eurgh, those bugs are gross!

Hmm..weird things about me....
- I like filling in forms. Actually enjoy it. But it upsets me if my handwriting isnt neat/even by the end and makes me want to start again.
- I am cross lateral; left eye dominant, right arm dominant and left leg dominant. No wonder i am clumsy!
- I have a fairly deep dimple in my back, just above my butt. Apparently this means I have spina bifida occulta. I always thought it was just a fat girl trait until about 2 yrs ago.


----------



## Micara (Jun 30, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Confronting everyones fears of the dreaded Palmetto Bug:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for that, YPP. Thanks a mil!! 

You ever seen a camel cricket??? The thing is the size of a Buick and my daughter and I had one in our house! After much crying and shrieking, I managed to throw my Twilight book on top of it (glad to know it's useful for something!) and thought I had smashed it. Meg and I started jumping up and down, elated. I had her move the book so that I could remove the carcass, and the friggin' thing jumped at me! After more crying and shrieking, it went under the rocking chair, and we tried to pin it in with boxes. Then we got in the car and drove to the movie theater where my brother Joey was. I found him in the dark and told him not to leave without us. Then Meg and I went to see "Couples Retreat" to kill time until my Joey's movie was over. After that, he came back to our house with us, and the FRIGGIN' CRICKET was GONE! And my living room was a wreck. He was searching all over for it, and Meg went to throw away an empty Wendy's bag and it WAS IN THERE! So Joey disposed of it. And that is my camel cricket adventure. I hate those blasted things!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 30, 2010)

Oh, Poor thing.
Crickets are Effing Disgusting.
I Like to exact revenge by capturing any we find in our house, and feeding them to my parents bearded dragon.
[MWUAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!]


----------



## Lovelyone (Jun 30, 2010)

Micara said:


> Thanks for that, YPP. Thanks a mil!!
> 
> You ever seen a camel cricket???



OMGoodness What the FUDGE? That thing makes me shiver and I haven't ever seen one in person. GaK! Ew, just gross!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 30, 2010)

Micara said:


> Thanks for that, YPP. Thanks a mil!!
> 
> You ever seen a camel cricket??? The thing is the size of a Buick and my daughter and I had one in our house! After much crying and shrieking, I managed to throw my Twilight book on top of it (glad to know it's useful for something!) and thought I had smashed it. Meg and I started jumping up and down, elated. I had her move the book so that I could remove the carcass, and the friggin' thing jumped at me! After more crying and shrieking, it went under the rocking chair, and we tried to pin it in with boxes. Then we got in the car and drove to the movie theater where my brother Joey was. I found him in the dark and told him not to leave without us. Then Meg and I went to see "Couples Retreat" to kill time until my Joey's movie was over. After that, he came back to our house with us, and the FRIGGIN' CRICKET was GONE! And my living room was a wreck. He was searching all over for it, and Meg went to throw away an empty Wendy's bag and it WAS IN THERE! So Joey disposed of it. And that is my camel cricket adventure. I hate those blasted things!


Yes yes YES!!! HUUUUUUGE!!! They're called cave crickets here in northeast PA and always show up whenever the foundation of a house is being dug....I had a comforter drying one sunny summer day a few years back--it was draped over my deck railing. I forgot it until sundown and picked it up and and was walking through the patio door, kinda folding and and asking my husband if he wouldn't mind running it upstairs when a very big cartoonish insect that looked a lot like the pic above climbed across the top of my hand to the top of the comforter and while Spouse and I screamed like little girls, he ran outside and shook it out while I was running around in circles looking for my creme brulee torch....ROFL NOW I CAN LAUGH ABOUT IT. THEN, I wet my pants. LOL


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 30, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Confronting everyones fears of the dreaded Palmetto Bug:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Another weird thing about me....

I'm quite badly arachnophobic, but i STILL googled Camel Spider.....WHY WOULD I DO THAT TO MYSELF?! :doh:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 30, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Another weird thing about me....
> 
> I'm quite badly arachnophobic, but i STILL googled Camel Spider.....WHY WOULD I DO THAT TO MYSELF?! :doh:


YES! YES, RELLIS, JOIN THE CLUB! 

I am uber-Arachnophobic, but I still googled it [even against the advice of my friend who brought it up. ] :doh:


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 30, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Confronting everyones fears of the dreaded Palmetto Bug:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BTW---Palmetto bugs are bigger than that and the fuckers fly. And they're not afraid of the light like normal self-respecting roaches are. SPAWN OF SATAN.


----------



## Mathias (Jun 30, 2010)

As if I wasn't terrified of bugs enough... Much appreciated guys!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 30, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> YES! YES, RELLIS, JOIN THE CLUB!
> 
> I am uber-Arachnophobic, but I still googled it [even against the advice of my friend who brought it up. ] :doh:


Oh! Another weird fact! ^.^''


I am deathly scared of mice in my room, however when I DID have one, I Begged my dad not to kill it. (Though in the end, it killed itself--drowned in our toilet.  )


I Hate bugs, but I hate to kill them.
[ZOMG. Especially Spiders, ITS THE CRUNCH NOISE! And Bees? AS IF! Because I know if I don't kill them, they will be pissed off as hell and come after me! D: and I can't kill them because I always imagine their little bug families.. ] 


...DAMN YOU, MISS SPIDERS SUNNY PATCH!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 30, 2010)

Mathias said:


> As if I wasn't terrified of bugs enough... Much appreciated guys!


We have a funny way of showing our affections, what can we say?


----------



## Mathias (Jun 30, 2010)

Here's something else- I've had my dog for about 8 years now, but every time he brushes up against my leg I jump about 30 feet.


----------



## Proner (Jun 30, 2010)

I always translate English song in French when which makes horrible but fun results but I don't sing often as I can't at all, bad voice


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Jun 30, 2010)

Ok now that I just nearly threw up at the shocking sight of those bugs I'm not coming back in here. It isn't weird to hate bugs, but I HATE bugs. Hate them. Creeps me the fuck out, can't even be around people who are talking about bugs. I'm done in here, have fun being weird


----------



## Dromond (Jun 30, 2010)

You women are such girls. 

I do not fear bugs. BUGS FEAR ME! *evil laughter rolls across the landscape*

Arachnids are different. I kinda like them, as long as they stay out of my way. If they stick to the corners and darkened places, I allow them to live. If they get in my face, though... SQUISH.

As for mice... well, here is another weird fact about me. I hate mice. HATE. THEM. Hate with a venomous passion. I enjoy killing mice. Give me a glue trap and a boot heel and I'll teach a mouse not to cross my path. I don't even like Mickey Mouse. Damnable disease carrying vermin. THEY MUST DIE!

*hyperventilates*


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 30, 2010)

Dromond said:


> You women are such girls.
> 
> I do not fear bugs. BUGS FEAR ME! *evil laughter rolls across the landscape*
> 
> ...


You know what's funny? My husband is terrified of mice and garden snakes and runs screaming into the distant sunset whenever he sees one. I pick them up and play with them. I wanted to put a field mouse that wandered in, into a fish tank and name it and he just about lost his mind. He didn't mind my pet hamster Endive at all but we've had three squirrel break-ins in the past year and I swear his hair is turning white.


----------



## Dromond (Jun 30, 2010)

That is funny. Garden snakes are kind of cool. They aren't venomous and won't bite. They are more scared of you than you could ever be of them. Mice, though.... I hate them.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 30, 2010)

Now knowing that garden snakes don't bite and aren't venemous, I might have the balls to play with one.
..._Might_.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 30, 2010)

Dromond said:


> That is funny. Garden snakes are kind of cool. They aren't venomous and won't bite. They are more scared of you than you could ever be of them. Mice, though.... I hate them.


However, when he and my brother were making a fire-pit this weekend, a copperhead swung by....not so sweet....LOL


----------



## Dromond (Jun 30, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> However, when he and my brother were making a fire-pit this weekend, a copperhead swung by....not so sweet....LOL



Um, yeah. Give copperheads their props. They are dangerous.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 30, 2010)

Weird Fact Number [X] about Moi: I enjoy the company of older gamers. 
They Rock.
( I only say it's weird, because it weirds out my friends, so thusly it must be weird, right?)


----------



## Dromond (Jun 30, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Weird Fact Number [X] about Moi: I enjoy the company of older gamers.
> They Rock.
> ( I only say it's weird, because it weirds out my friends, so thusly it must be weird, right?)



You are fast on the edit young one.

Speaking as an old fart gamer, I think it means you have excellent taste.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 30, 2010)

Dromond said:


> You are fast on the edit young one.
> 
> Speaking as an old fart gamer, I think it means you have excellent taste.


-Gigglesnort-
_Young one?_ Kupo?  
PixOrItDidn'tHappen,Ftw.


I love oldschool games. 
What's the shirt that I want to get, say? 
"Retro Gamers do it 8 Bit" :wubu:

Lol. And yes. I'm quite good at Editing.
-Stands Proud, Cape Waves in Wind-


----------



## Dromond (Jun 30, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> *-Gigglesnort-
> Young one?* Kupo?
> PixOrItDidn'tHappen,Ftw.
> 
> ...



I bet I'm almost twice your age. 

Edit: just looked at your profile. I'm OVER twice your age.

Damn, now I feel old.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 30, 2010)

Dromond said:


> I bet I'm almost twice your age.
> 
> Edit: just looked at your profile. I'm OVER twice your age.
> 
> Damn, now I feel old.


 _Honey,_ If your old I'm just a tot!


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 30, 2010)

Most women scream at the sight of rats, but I think they are so cute.


----------



## Lamia (Jul 1, 2010)

Another weird thing about me. I enjoy the way Captain Crunch cereal hurts the roof of my mouth.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 1, 2010)

Speaking of weird food tendancies! :doh:

I eat "Whoppers" [the Malted Milk Balls Candy] Really weird.

I eat off the chocolate coating, and then I suck on the crunchy bit inside, until they literally disintigrate in my mouth.


----------



## lalatx (Jul 1, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Speaking of weird food tendancies! :doh:
> 
> I eat "Whoppers" [the Malted Milk Balls Candy] Really weird.
> 
> I eat off the chocolate coating, and then I suck on the crunchy bit inside, until they literally disintigrate in my mouth.



I do the exact same thing.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 1, 2010)

lalatx said:


> I do the exact same thing.


DUDE. SWEET! 

-High Five-


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Jul 1, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> -Gigglesnort-
> _Young one?_ Kupo?
> PixOrItDidn'tHappen,Ftw.
> 
> ...



High five for the old school gaming!
Tetris, Mario, and Link, gotta love 'em.


----------



## Lamia (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey any high fives for sore cereal mouth? Anyone>?? *stands with hand in the air*


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 1, 2010)

Lamia said:


> Hey any high fives for sore cereal mouth? Anyone>?? *stands with hand in the air*



Hand-Slap if mentioned sports injuries involving either Frosted Flakes or Captain Crunch.


----------



## J34 (Jul 1, 2010)

Captain Save said:


> I've been told this is strange and weird...



Yea I can do the same. I can actually bend my left thumb backwards by itself. I can also bend my thumbs backwards and make a box out of them. I can also make a nice orange slice out of my fingers, and of course a claw.

- I dislike loud chewing, or people who burp with their mouth open
- Can't go to sleep before 11pm, don't know why.
- I am a lefty, and when I played baseball I would field and throw with my left hand
- Hates huge cockroaches, ever since I was 9 and I was taking a bath and 2 huge roaches fell out of the spout as the water was pouring out, AHHHH!!!
- Talk in random voices/accents at times.
- Usually I get a haircut until its absolutely necessary, as of recently I haven't shaved in a couple of months and I look Che Guevara at this point (quite hilarious)

One of the greatest/funniest thing someone has told me is:

"Its alright to talk to yourself, its normal. However when you get to the point that you interrupt yourself, then you have problems and should seek some help"


----------



## Micara (Jul 1, 2010)

J34 said:


> Yea I can do the same. I can actually bend my left thumb backwards by itself. I can also bend my thumbs backwards and make a box out of them. I can also make a nice orange slice out of my fingers, and of course a claw.
> 
> - I dislike loud chewing, or people who burp with their mouth open
> - Can't go to sleep before 11pm, don't know why.
> ...



I do this too. One time at work, I answered the phone in a British accent on accident and had to keep talking that way through the whole conversation. :doh:


----------



## kristineirl (Jul 1, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Oh, Poor thing.
> Crickets are Effing Disgusting.
> I Like to exact revenge by capturing any we find in our house, and feeding them to my parents bearded dragon.
> [MWUAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!]



yeah, so, I have a major fear of crickets. I know they can't bite, and I know they can't really hurt me, but jumpin' jesus they are scary little buggers!


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 1, 2010)

kristineirl said:


> yeah, so, I have a major fear of crickets. I know they can't bite, and I know they can't really hurt me, but jumpin' jesus they are scary little buggers!



Awwww, but they're so cute!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 1, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Awwww, but they're so cute!!


Especially when they are being crunched on like potato chips by a dragon. :wubu:




The jumping at me part, is why I hate them.
They're cute otherwise, but JUMPING IS BAD THAT IS WHY THEY MUST BE DESTROYED
(Like when I play with toads. Adorable, but when they jump at me I freak out and scream )


----------



## kristineirl (Jul 1, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Awwww, but *they're so cute!!*





Your Plump Princess said:


> Especially when they are being crunched on like potato chips by a dragon. :wubu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




both of you are on crack. 

when i was in the fourth grade I tried to kill an army of crickets that were on a wall by spraying them with air freshener. they all jumped on me. 

oh god flashbacks!

* *twitch**


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 1, 2010)

kristineirl said:


> both of you are on crack.
> 
> when i was in the fourth grade I tried to kill an army of crickets that were on a wall by spraying them with air freshener. they all jumped on me.
> 
> ...


*Pokes with a stick*
_....Ello?....Is there anybody in there?.. _


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 1, 2010)

kristineirl said:


> both of you are on crack.
> 
> when i was in the fourth grade I tried to kill an army of crickets that were on a wall by spraying them with air freshener. they all jumped on me.
> 
> ...



Attempted murder of crickets? Shame on you. I hereby remove you from my Dims crushes list. 

Aw, who am I kidding .... I couldn't do that.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 1, 2010)

My brother used to have pet turtles in a fish tank in his bedroom, right off the living room. His door was taken off by my dad due to some infraction, so although he had a curtain or sheet hanging up we pretty much could hear um...everything...and smell um....everything. He was also an um...herbologist as in hydroponics and I'm not talking tomatoes. 

So he fed the turtles crickets. It was cheaper to just grow the crickets, so alongside the turtle-quarium, there was a cricket-quarium---kinda like a glass-front fridge for the turtles, or maybe a lobster tank at a seafood restaurant....anyhoo...

What do we feed crickets? Mealworms. So he sets out to buy mealworms with the express purpose of breeding them as well (playing God....especially a pothead God.....well, you've seen a platypus, right?) 

Now, mealworms are not bred or grown in their own tank, s'far as I know. They're kept in a refrigerator and are fed dry oatmeal. So my brother gets this epiphany that if he puts MIRACLE GRO in the oatmeal, the mealworms will grow much faster and bigger. They did. Experiment a success. Until.

The crickets really liked these 'Cadillac of Mealworms' a LOT. In fact, they gorged on them so much that they themselves got huge. And scared the bejeezus out of the turtles who refused to fend for their lives against Godzilla crickets. 

So now we have a tank of gargantuan crickets, scared shitless starving turtles, mealworms ready to pounce on the leftover spaghetti in the fridge and my brother is scratching his head over his eco-system from hell. 

One night we're watching a Dawn of the Dead marathon....and we hear it OVER the surround sound. CRICK CRICK.......CRICK CRICK....CRICK CRICK.....it's getting closer (and I'm so thankful we're not watching Food of the Gods) and we all turn to look at Donny. Donny runs into his room and the cricket tank is turned over on the floor, lid across the room and there are giant crickets EVERYWHERE. 

It took weeks to clean up the aftermath. All was calm for a long time.

Until Donny found a praying mantis egg sac.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 1, 2010)

AHAHAHAHAAHAAHAAHAAHAHAAHA! 
....Oh.. . Oh my god, CP.
I'm crying, I've never laughed so hard.


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 1, 2010)

J34 said:


> - I dislike loud chewing, or people who burp with their mouth open
> - Can't go to sleep before 11pm, don't know why.
> - Talk in random voices/accents at times.
> - Usually I get a haircut until its absolutely necessary, as of recently I haven't shaved in a couple of months and I look Che Guevara at this point (quite hilarious)
> ...




All of that can be on my weird list too....except looking like Che Guevara, my facial hair grows ridiculously slowly. 

My biggest pet hate is loud eating. I HATE it. My Dad does it constant, but because i'm gutless i never say anything and just crank up the volume on my mp3 player...even if we're in the middle of sunday dinner. If i dont have my mp3 player with me at that point, i will literally grit my teeth and clench my fists in annoyance, so much so that i'm certain he must notice, but he doesnt stop.

Being jobless for a loooong time completely destroyed my sleep cycle. I used to go to sleep at between 3am and 4am before i got this new job, now i'm settled between 12am and 1:30am. But i still have absolutely no chance of falling asleep before 12.

As for random voices, when playing FIFA on my xbox i frequently commentate on my own matches in a scottish accent. And i occasionally slip into german and american accents at random intervals, for absolutely no reason. In fact most of the time i replace 'yes' with 'Ja' knowingly.

And i talk to myself regular....i was moaning to myself all the way home about the heat. 

Good lord i'm weird


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 1, 2010)

I talk to myself, too
I even answer myself

I've been caught having a 5 minute long conversation with myself about who an actor was in a movie.


----------



## kristineirl (Jul 1, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I talk to myself, too
> I even answer myself
> 
> I've been caught having a 5 minute long conversation with myself about who an actor was in a movie.



I talk to my cat. I'm not crazy I swear.

I mean, I have actual one-way conversations and will ponder things with her. I think she knows what I'm talking because she'll meow in agreement, but maybe she's just meowing because she's a fatty and wants nom noms. I don't know anymore.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 1, 2010)

kristineirl said:


> I talk to my cat. I'm not crazy I swear.
> 
> I mean, I have actual one-way conversations and will ponder things with her. I think she knows what I'm talking because she'll meow in agreement, but maybe she's just meowing because she's a fatty and wants nom noms. I don't know anymore.


I talk to my cats but am not allowed in their union meetings. I am however allowed to plug in the coffee urn and supply powdered donuts then make a quick exit. I figure as long as they don't break my legs and I keep a steady supply of Tender Vittles in the pantry, I'm safe. For now.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 1, 2010)

Micara said:


> I do this too. One time at work, I answered the phone in a British accent on accident and had to keep talking that way through the whole conversation. :doh:



This reminds me of something I did years ago at work.

In my younger days I worked at a gas station/convenience store in a rough part of town. We sold lottery tickets, and there were people who played religiously. One of them was a very tough looking character. Kind of big, looked mean, and spoke very crudely. Near the end of a tough 12 hour shift, he came in and declared without preamble, "Gi'me a tickit!" I was tired, annoyed, and without thinking shot back in the same crude accent, "Wha kinna tickit?!"

You could have heard a pin drop as his jaw dropped and he stared at me. I thought I had just made a fatal mistake. The guy on shift with me started edging away.

Then the customer started laughing. He said I sounded just like one of his homies. After that, he was more polite to me and called me "homey."

When he left, the guy on shift with me said, "I thought you were dead." I said, "I thought I was dead, too."


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 1, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I've been caught having a 5 minute long conversation with myself about who an actor was in a movie.



This just reminded me...If i'm watching a movie it has become a habit of mine to go on IMDB while watching and read all the trivia, movie connections etc. This often distracts me from the film though. :doh:


----------



## Micara (Jul 1, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> This just reminded me...If i'm watching a movie it has become a habit of mine to go on IMDB while watching and read all the trivia, movie connections etc. This often distracts me from the film though. :doh:



YES! I do the exact same thing!!!! In fact, I did it at the drive-in this weekend on my iPhone, but to be fair, the film was incredibly bad. (Get Him to the Greek)


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 1, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I talk to my cats but am not allowed in their union meetings. I am however allowed to plug in the coffee urn and supply powdered donuts then make a quick exit. I figure as long as they don't break my legs and I keep a steady supply of Tender Vittles in the pantry, I'm safe. For now.


Cat-Nip "Powdered" Donuts?


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 1, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> This just reminded me...If i'm watching a movie it has become a habit of mine to go on IMDB while watching and read all the trivia, movie connections etc. This often distracts me from the film though. :doh:


 I DO THAT TOO!! 

Unless I am uberly SUCKED INTO IT, I do.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 1, 2010)

I also yell at the TV. Especially while Spouse insists on watching Fox News from 7PM-10PM (10PM = Greta Van Susteran--even Spouse has standards)

I admit to spitting and foaming at the mouth whenever I see Bill O'Really or Sean Hannity although Glenn Beck makes me laugh until wine comes out of my nose.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 1, 2010)

..Another Weird Food Tendancy, AND Deep Dark Secret I've never told ANYONE.


When eating pudding, or cream of potato soup [cold, straight out of the can].
..I..I like to put it on [and around..] my lips while I eat it. 
IT IS AN AMAZING FEELING.

<_<
>_>

[/Wins the Weirdo Award]


----------



## kristineirl (Jul 1, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> ..Another Weird Food Tendancy, AND Deep Dark Secret I've never told ANYONE.
> 
> 
> When eating pudding, or cream of potato soup [cold, straight out of the can].
> ...



I do the same thing, little lady! Sometimes I push the sideways spoon on my mouth and let the pudding and etc smush on my lip area. 

When i eat jello, I usually swish it around my mouth until it is watery again and then swallow. I don't do this all the time, but i do it often. 

I've probably said too much now. yikes.


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 1, 2010)

kristineirl said:


> When i eat jello, I usually swish it around my mouth until it is watery again and then swallow. I don't do this all the time, but i do it often.



WOW! And I thought I was the ONLY person who did this!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 1, 2010)

Holy Crap, I do this too! 

WE ARE THE JELLO-SWISHING GANG! 
Ahahaha!


----------



## kristineirl (Jul 1, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Holy Crap, I do this too!
> 
> WE ARE THE JELLO-SWISHING GANG!
> Ahahaha!





willowmoon said:


> WOW! And I thought I was the ONLY person who did this!



_pfft_ just more evidence of how awesome WE are *highfive*


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 1, 2010)

kristineirl said:


> _pfft_ just more evidence of how awesome you are *highfive*


If he gets any more awesome, I think a statue will be erected! 
Wow that sounds _really_ perverted.


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 1, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> If he gets any more awesome, I think a statue will be erected!
> Wow that sounds _really_ perverted.



Another perfect out-of-context quote which I will savor!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm also weird, because I have a minor..er.. blood fetish. 
 Yes, Laugh away. 

-Waits for the huge seal of 'creepazoid' to be smushed onto her-.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 1, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I'm also weird, because I have a minor..er.. blood fetish.



Sounds like Angelina Jolie :happy:


----------



## Lovelyone (Jul 2, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Speaking of weird food tendancies! :doh:
> 
> I eat "Whoppers" [the Malted Milk Balls Candy] Really weird.
> 
> I eat off the chocolate coating, and then I suck on the crunchy bit inside, until they literally disintigrate in my mouth.



I do the opposite. I bite them in half and let the malted part rest on my tongue until it disintegrates and then I eat the chocolate (which by that time is almost already melted.) And, I eat 'em until my tongue hurts from all the disintegration.
I also eat pistachios until my tongue hurts from all the salt.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 2, 2010)

Lovelyone said:


> I do the opposite. I bite them in half and let the malted part rest on my tongue until it disintegrates and then I eat the chocolate (which by that time is almost already melted.) And, I eat 'em until my tongue hurts from all the disintegration.
> I also eat pistachios until my tongue hurts from all the salt.


I'm guilty of the pistachio thing and the first Whoppers confession myself. Only we call them 'moth balls'.

Edit: And by 'we' I mean me and the voices in my head.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 2, 2010)

When I eat Jello, I swish it around in my mouth for a long time before I swallow it.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 2, 2010)

Mathias said:


> When I eat Jello, I swish it around in my mouth for a long time before I swallow it.


There's a support group for that here, Matt.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 2, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> There's a support group for that here, Matt.



Oh good! Maybe I can talk to them about putting two scoops of peanut butter in pudding all the time.


----------



## xysoseriousx (Jul 2, 2010)

Every other step either one of my big toe's snaps like a finger would.


----------



## Lamia (Jul 2, 2010)

Recently, I cut and smashed my finger trying to put my seats back in my van. (the same index finger I shut in my car door a couple of weeks prior) I couldn't bend it and it was really infected. 

I was pushing on my finger trying to get it to bleed because it never did bleed it just swelled up. I pushed on the side and this quarter inch sliver of plastic shot out of my finger. It was really gross...and I thought it was pretty cool. 



So glad I can bend my finger now.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 2, 2010)

I laugh when I start bleeding. Especially with nosebleeds. It just gives me the church giggles, can't help it.


----------



## lalatx (Jul 2, 2010)

I can make my right pinkie toe wave from side to side without any of my other toes moving. Its like my little toe is saying hello.

When I got stitches in my knee I freaked the fuck out. When I cracked my skull open I laughed.


----------



## Captain Save (Jul 3, 2010)

While I'm not afraid of needles, I have to watch as it goes into my skin at the doctor's office, especially when giving blood for annual physicals.

Also, I have never had a surgery or serious injury; I've only needed prescriptions filled when I need medical attention. This is coming from one who, because of the rise of pharmaceutical tv ads and drug recalls, has lost confidence in the FDA.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 3, 2010)

I've had alot operations in my life and the one thing that absolutely terrifies me more than the actual procedure and subsequent recovery is throwing up when I'm waking up from anesthesia.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 3, 2010)

I like to peel off my blister skin. I recently had a bout of nearly my whole right foot covered in blisters. (very ouch) Since then I have been peeling as much of the skin off. 
I also can't not peel my sunburned skin peels.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 3, 2010)

Mathias said:


> I've had alot operations in my life and the one thing that absolutely terrifies me more than the actual procedure and subsequent recovery is throwing up when I'm waking up from anesthesia.



My son Max is just like that. He hates the nausea from anesthesia. (he's had 10 surgeries and two more scheduled for this year)


----------



## lalatx (Jul 3, 2010)

I have broken/fractured 10 + bones. Out of all of them I have only had 1 cast b/c I break bones that can not be fitted with a cast.


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Jul 3, 2010)

lalatx said:


> I have broken/fractured 10 + bones. Out of all of them I have only had 1 cast b/c I break bones that can not be fitted with a cast.



That sucks. I've never broken a bone, so I guess thats something weird lol


----------



## Mathias (Jul 3, 2010)

HottiMegan said:


> My son Max is just like that. He hates the nausea from anesthesia. (he's had 10 surgeries and two more scheduled for this year)



I hope his surgeries go well.  I've been under anesthesia 11 times and I've had 15 seperate operations myself since birth. I have an idea of what it's like.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 3, 2010)

There's some kind of genetic thing in my family that anesthetic may or may not work which is scary because as noted upthread, who wants to wake up mid-surgery. It's a multi-faceted problem as it's not only a matter of will it work or not, ( you can give one of my brothers and I enough sedative to knock out an elephant and nothing will happen), or equally disturbing, it won't take affect for sometimes EIGHT HOURS which is usually often much later than the surgery or procedure is scheduled for....


----------



## Linda (Jul 3, 2010)

Nothing...I am perfectly normal... bwahahaha..

Yes, yes, That's my story and I am sticking to it.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 4, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Speaking of weird food tendancies! :doh:
> 
> I eat "Whoppers" [the Malted Milk Balls Candy] Really weird.
> *
> I eat off the chocolate coating, and then I suck on the crunchy bit inside, until they literally disintigrate in my mouth.*



That's how I eat them too! LOL! 

Another weird thing about me, if I see a man with a scar down his face, I get turned on. WEIIIIIIIRDDDDD


----------



## calauria (Jul 4, 2010)

My weirdest is that I can carry on a whole conversation with someone while I'm asleep.


----------



## smiley55 (Jul 5, 2010)

I panic (and try really hard not to show it) if I'm under fast-spinning ceiling fans or if I see elastic bands that are being stretched in some way or another.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 5, 2010)

I hate monkeys (the little nasty ones and chimps too) and clowns. Seriously. They're vicious animals and I'm astounded that people keep them as pets and expect them to behave like dogs or children and then get shocked when they tear off a limb or face. And that includes clowns too. I just don't trust them. 
Except maybe Krusty. With him you know EXACTLY what you're getting, plus he's Kosher.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Jul 5, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> There's some kind of genetic thing in my family that anesthetic may or may not work which is scary because as noted upthread, who wants to wake up mid-surgery. It's a multi-faceted problem as it's not only a matter of will it work or not, ( you can give one of my brothers and I enough sedative to knock out an elephant and nothing will happen), or equally disturbing, it won't take affect for sometimes EIGHT HOURS which is usually often much later than the surgery or procedure is scheduled for....



Id say thats an amazing and Good thing! Unless its not :blush:



> My weirdest is that I can carry on a whole conversation with someone while I'm asleep.



Calauria I do believe i am afraid of you if you have enough cognizance in sleep to be able to converse! :shocked:

My weirdest would have to be that im perfectly content working jobs other people dont even want to tell me about because they think i would hate it. This is the first thing off the top of my head. Im a worker. I work. And i love it.


----------



## calauria (Jul 5, 2010)

HappyFA75 said:


> Id say thats an amazing and Good thing! Unless its not :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, must be one of my other personalities talking whilst my main one is asleep, is the only way I can explain it.


----------



## NurseVicki (Jul 5, 2010)

Not feeling too weird now that i read this discussion except zi do have an extra vertebra that in my family we refer to as our monkey tail


----------



## iglooboy55 (Jul 5, 2010)

i don't get angry or stressed out. ever.


----------



## calauria (Jul 5, 2010)

iglooboy55 said:


> i don't get angry or stressed out. ever.



I'm scared of you!! You might one day decide to up and kill somebody!!


----------



## iglooboy55 (Jul 5, 2010)

its all about the way you see life, my friend


----------



## Paquito (Jul 6, 2010)

iglooboy55 said:


> i don't get angry or stressed out. ever.



Never? Really? That's so...foreign to me haha. I'm quick-tempered.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 6, 2010)

I've never really felt that any place that I've lived has been "home." I guess that because I'm a military child, I'm so used to moving around that I've never felt strong feelings for a particular house or town. I don't get a rush or excitement or a sense of "home-ness" when I get back from college. Hell, I haven't even unpacked my stuff from the school year because I don't consider this house a home. It's just a place that I lived for a few years.


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Jul 6, 2010)

iglooboy55 said:


> i don't get angry or stressed out. ever.



Same!
I always see life a different way then some people and always optimistic.
Never had a time where I was pissed ever at someone nor argued with someone.


----------



## danbsc29630 (May 8, 2011)

Fluffy51888 said:


> Where do I even begin?
> ~I can't eat chicken on the bone (it grosses me out), but I don't eat any other meat other than chicken.



Sounds like a conversation I recently had with a friend

R: I don't eat meat off the bone,
Me: But all meat comes from bones
R: rolls eyes
Me: You should try some squid, it has no bone, 
R: I'll just stick to chicken fingers.


----------



## rellis10 (May 8, 2011)

I swear casually quite a lot....but when i'm actually (rarely) angry, i can't do it


----------



## Kamily (May 8, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> I swear casually quite a lot....but when i'm actually (rarely) angry, i can't do it



I cuss like a sailor all the time.


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 8, 2011)

I am terrified of sitting in recliners. I'm afraid of falling backwards.

Lay-z-boys and me do not get along.

I also have this OCD ritual I do every time I'm in a vehicle that goes over railroad tracks.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 8, 2011)

I too can carry on entire conversations in my sleep only my responses will have nothing to do with your questions because I'm answering whoever is in my dream. I also laugh and smile in my sleep. My family and Spouse find this endlessly entertaining.

When I get ready for bed I have to make a perfect little nest of pillows. It has to be exactly right and I'm really particular about placement. I'm told it's adorable.


----------



## Dromond (May 9, 2011)

I like the flavor of bell peppers and onions, but I cannot stand their mouth feel. I must pick all pepper and onion pieces out of my food before I will eat it. I will spend as much time as necessary to do this.


----------



## Paquito (May 9, 2011)

Dromond said:


> I like the flavor of bell peppers and onions, but I cannot stand their mouth feel. I must pick all pepper and onion pieces out of my food before I will eat it. I will spend as much time as necessary to do this.



The texture is god awful and the very thought of it makes me retch.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (May 9, 2011)

Dromond said:


> I like the flavor of bell peppers and onions, but I cannot stand their mouth feel. I must pick all pepper and onion pieces out of my food before I will eat it. I will spend as much time as necessary to do this.



I order pork fried rice - and promptly pick out every single piece of pork. I've tried plain fried rice and it's so bland. In the same vein, I don't like hot Chinese food. I like it room temperature or warm. When the food is delivered I leave it for like 20 minutes before sitting down to eat.


----------



## AmazingAmy (May 9, 2011)

I still sleepwalk. It used to be worse when I was younger, waking up in front of mirrors from the same reoccuring nightmare, in the shower, about the open the back door, etc. But I still do it. I often think someone is talking to me, and to try and disguise my fear, I'll laugh. So I either wake up crying or laughing. It never stops being frustrating.


----------



## Kamily (May 9, 2011)

I read magazines from back to front. Im not sure why but Ive always done that.


----------



## The Orange Mage (May 9, 2011)

Kamily said:


> I read magazines from back to front. Im not sure why but Ive always done that.



I do it too. Neat!


----------



## Kamily (May 9, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> I do it too. Neat!




Awesome!! I thought that I was the only one that did that.


----------



## The Orange Mage (May 9, 2011)

I think it comes from the last page of Time magazine always being decent and the fun political BS being at the back of the main newspaper section.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 9, 2011)

I rip out every little ad card and insert in a magazine before I read it even if it isn't my magazine. Something comes over me and I just lose my mind ridding it of its little parasites. LOL


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (May 9, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I rip out every little ad card and insert in a magazine before I read it even if it isn't my magazine. Something comes over me and I just lose my mind ridding it of its little parasites. LOL



I do the same thing! I rip out all of the cards and even the perfume ads. I think it makes reading the magazine more difficult with all of those 'stiff' pages in there, plus those perfume ads stink.


----------



## Zandoz (May 9, 2011)

About the only thing about me that isn't weird about me is my left ear lobe...and that's debatable.


----------



## AuntHen (May 9, 2011)

ever since I was about 12 years old, whenever I yawn, afterwards I smooth my facial skin up and back because I think it gets stretched during the process


----------



## Twilley (May 9, 2011)

Everything. EVERYTHING. o_o


----------



## Sydney Vicious (May 10, 2011)

hmph, let's see... I'm just going to ask the three people in the room with me and say what they say.

E-"That fucked up elbow thing!" (I can make my elbows point straight forward, dr says my tendons are too long and might need repair in the future :/)
"the tongue thing" (I can flip my tongue sideways and upside down ;p)
M-"you and the snake are freaky" (I have a ball python that is moderately aggressive to most people, but a total doll when I'm holding her, she'll also strike at anyone who tries to remove her from me)
"your thumbs" (both thumbs are double jointed, and I'll use them to creep people out when I'm drinking haha)
R- "snapple jaw" (I have severe TMJ, so whenever I yawn or chew or open my mouth too far it sounds like a snapple lid popping, I can also make it make that sound whenever I want... I can even make different tones!)

Also, I sleep talk/walk... I was once found walking head first in to a wall, repeatedly, complaining that a monster in my fridge wouldn't let me walk through.


----------



## rellis10 (May 10, 2011)

Sydney Vicious said:


> ......complaining that a monster in my fridge.....



*growly voice* Zuul!


----------



## The Orange Mage (May 10, 2011)

Twilley said:


> Everything. EVERYTHING. o_o



This one too, specifically. I'm a happy bundle of unusual!


----------



## Sydney Vicious (May 10, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> *growly voice* Zuul!



hahaha! I feel like in my dreams it's more likely to be Cthulu than anything.


----------



## Pear320 (May 10, 2011)

Whenever advertisements are included with my monthly bills I send them right back to them with my payment ..


----------



## Ample Pie (May 10, 2011)

I have a phobia of organic ovoid shapes in clusters.

I have a phobia of going DOWN steps but not one for going up steps.


----------



## Ample Pie (May 10, 2011)

Pear320 said:


> Whenever advertisements are included with my monthly bills I send them right back to them with my payment ..


I do something like this...only I take any junk mail I get (not much these days thankfully), stuff it in its own envelope and send it back.


----------



## The Orange Mage (May 10, 2011)

Ample Pie said:


> I have a phobia of going DOWN steps but not one for going up steps.



But taking your asymmetry into account this is not weird at all...in fact it's incredibly sane!


----------



## Ample Pie (May 10, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> But taking your asymmetry into account this is not weird at all...in fact it's incredibly sane!



you may be right about this, though my asymmetry has been life-long and the phobia has been around only since 2002...but it doesn't help. haha


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 10, 2011)

Re:steps... I hate going down steps because I get "sticky feet" where I can't lift my feet enough off the previous step because my legs are just way too damn short and I gotta drag it off the step or take a load of time to lift and replace constantly. It rather sucks.


----------



## penguin (May 10, 2011)

Ample Pie said:


> I have a phobia of going DOWN steps but not one for going up steps.



I'm much more cautious going down stairs than up, but that's not due to phobia. I've come off stairs wrong several times and have sprained both ankles doing this enough times to never hurry down them. It gives me the willies to see people run down stairs, or worse, jump down over two or three at a time.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 10, 2011)

Oooh~ I know that feeling! (When you see people jumping the steps) 

During highschool I went down one of their sets of stairs wrong and rolled my ankle, I'm pretty sure it looked like a recreation of the original Donkey Kong :doh: But I wound up with torn tendons in both ankles by the time I left that place.)


A weird thing about me, is on the top of my right foot you can see a 'hole'/dip in the top of my foot. It's a scar from when I was a kid and got a 2 inch piece of wood in my foot while climbing a tree. [But it's awesomely awesome to see my friends expressions the first time they notice it.]

Another weird thing is how I eat Certain Sweet Junk-Food.
I Tear both halves of a Twinkie off, eat the cream, then put it back together and eat it. [I do the same with those Hostess Cupcake things] Oh, and I Peel my "Swiss Cake Rolls".


----------



## CastingPearls (May 10, 2011)

I eat just the cream in my Oreos and feed the cookies to the squirrels.

Only 'down' escalators terrify me.


----------



## Lamia (May 10, 2011)

hmm everything is weird about me. Last night I couldn't sleep so I pretended to be a "Gelatanous Cube" from D&D. 

from the wiki: (A gelatinous cube is a fictional monster from the Dungeons & Dragons fantasy role-playing game. It is described as a ten-foot cube of transparent gelatinous ooze, which is able to absorb organic matter.)

First I made squishy sounds and pretended to absorb my cat...he wasn't amused, but it didn't dislodge him from perching on my pillow. 

Then I rolled over and pretended to absorb my boyfriend who was trying to go to sleep. 

He laughed and said "Stop trying to absorb me!!" 

and I made sunction sounds and wriggled against him and said "you will digest nicely!!!"



kneel before the queen of weird!!


----------



## Dromond (May 11, 2011)

Lamia said:


> hmm everything is weird about me. Last night I couldn't sleep so I pretended to be a "Gelatanous Cube" from D&D.
> 
> from the wiki: (A gelatinous cube is a fictional monster from the Dungeons & Dragons fantasy role-playing game. It is described as a ten-foot cube of transparent gelatinous ooze, which is able to absorb organic matter.)
> 
> ...



I know a few websites you might like.

(rule 34 is in effect)


----------



## Lamia (May 11, 2011)

Dromond said:


> I know a few websites you might like.
> 
> (rule 34 is in effect)



what is rule 34?


----------



## CastingPearls (May 11, 2011)

Lamia said:


> what is rule 34?


If it exists, there is a kink, fetish or porn for it.


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 11, 2011)

I like making lists with my favorite directors and actors, with all their films, listing runtime, year of release, who else is in it, if it has won or been nominated for Oscars ... very nerdy stuff.

I'm working on Gig Young now.


----------



## Lamia (May 11, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> If it exists, there is a kink, fetish or porn for it.



ic lol well my pretending to be a D&D monster was not sexual in any way shape or form. I'm not sure if that makes me weirder or more sane.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 11, 2011)

I can't eat a salad with raw snow pea pods because they remind me of insects and it makes me feel like I'm going to pass out if I even see them. LOL It's so freakin embarrassing.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (May 11, 2011)

i can't have the bathroom door open,it just has to be closed at all times.LOL i just don't like seeing the restroom unless im using it.LOL


----------



## Mathias (May 11, 2011)

I cringe when people chew ice.


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 11, 2011)

If I had it my way, I'd be chewing on something all the time: straws, gum, pen tops, coffee stirrers, even finger nails (!). Also, ice (sorry Mathias!)

I rip up napkins into tiny bits and slide my glass across the table whenever talking to someone at a restaurant or cafe.

I can't ride very steep escalators down.

I am an extremely social person with social anxiety. I always feel like I might die right before doing any meeting or social event, but I always do just fine. Repeated proof that I do just fine doesn't change the feeling.

I can't sleep with my feet covered or in socks.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (May 11, 2011)

activistfatgirl said:


> I can't sleep with my feet covered or in socks.




man it's something how everyone is so different,i MUST sleep in socks,i can't be barefoot.LOL im always wearing socks.lol


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 11, 2011)

Escalators scare me..........when my daughter Joy was 2 years old she almost threw both of us down an escalator. I have cringed every time since then; and I HAVE to count to three before I will step on that first escalator step!

Such a ninny. ;-)


----------



## CastingPearls (May 11, 2011)

I think that makes three of us with escalator issues, two with 'down' only. I wonder if it's more common than I thought.


----------



## Dromond (May 11, 2011)

Lamia said:


> ic lol well my pretending to be a D&D monster was not sexual in any way shape or form. I'm not sure if that makes me weirder or more sane.



I can direct you to some websites for that, also. Truly, the Internet is a wondrous and terrifying place.


----------



## Lamia (May 11, 2011)

Dromond said:


> I can direct you to some websites for that, also. Truly, the Internet is a wondrous and terrifying place.



To play a D&D monster? I already do that by larping and tabletop gaming. Thanks for the thought though 

I hate esculators too. When I was 5 my shoestring got caught and started to pull my foot into it. Luckily there was a man right behind my sister and I and he yanked my shoe off really fast. 

When I am out drinking or eating everyone has to have a napkin folded neatly in a square under their glass. Water rings drive me nuts.


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 11, 2011)

Lamia said:


> hmm everything is weird about me. Last night I couldn't sleep so I pretended to be a "Gelatanous Cube" from D&D.



:wubu: I love you! 

What's weird about me? I have a list. But, here are a few: 
1) I tend to massacre my food before it is eaten. I guess I have to make sure it's dead first.

2) I tend to describe people with D&D stats. i.e. My boss has an INT less than 3.

3) When I eat ice cream or yogurt, I must flip the spoon over in my mouth to get the bowl of the spoon clean.

4) If I get fountain soda, it's got to have ice in it. Keeps me from drinking it too fast.

5) Even though wasabi paste burns my nose, and I make funny faces when I eat it, it must be on my sushi.

6) Anytime I visit a retail store, I have to face products I see and straighten the shelves. I think it comes from working in retail.


----------



## Lamia (May 11, 2011)

luvbigfellas said:


> :2) I tend to describe people with D&D stats. i.e. My boss has an INT less than 3.
> 
> .



lol I do this too. My boyfriend is always bumping into things and I told him it's because he has a lousy dex modifier. 

The other night we were watching the Dragonlance cartoon and I was bitching about Tasslehoff Burrfoot. I find his antics annoying I don't find thieving amusing. I was told "that's because you're lawful good". 

When I told this story to my best friend she said, "Oh my God he's so right you're such a goody two shoes". We then spent the next 30 minutes trying to decide her alignment. We came up with neutral good. She is convinced she's evil though.


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 11, 2011)

Lamia said:


> lol I do this too. My boyfriend is always bumping into things and I told him it's because he has a lousy dex modifier.



I keep telling people, my INT and CHA are natural high. But, my DEX and WIS aren't so much. LOL


----------



## CastingPearls (May 11, 2011)

luvbigfellas said:


> Even though wasabi paste burns my nose, and I make funny faces when I eat it, it must be on my sushi.




Wasabi turns me on--eating it is an aphrodisiac. Seriously not joking.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 11, 2011)

I have a lot, but the WEIRDEST by far is that .... 


I VOLUNTEERED to moderate Dims.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 11, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I think that makes three of us with escalator issues, two with 'down' only. I wonder if it's more common than I thought.



My mom can recall an incident in a very popular Oklahoma City Mall. She tried to force me down the escalator. Needless to say, I yelled and screamed for probably 45 minutes before she finally relented and let me go down the stairs. I was 14 I think. The manager for JCPenny walked out and offered to hold my hand. I swear I looked at him like he had two heads.

I can ride them up, but no way in hell can I ride them down. I'm scared of heights and it really, really bothers me. I refuse to ride them and have been known to walk around an arena just to avoid them.


----------



## Dromond (May 11, 2011)

AnnMarie said:


> I have a lot, but the WEIRDEST by far is that ....
> 
> 
> I VOLUNTEERED to moderate Dims.



That doesn't indicate weirdness, that indicates a lack of sanity.


----------



## Dromond (May 11, 2011)

Lamia said:


> To play a D&D monster? I already do that by larping and tabletop gaming. Thanks for the thought though  *snipped*



Not really what I was talking about, but never mind that. Gamer chicks rule. True story.


----------



## Dromond (May 11, 2011)

luvbigfellas said:


> 2) I tend to describe people with D&D stats. i.e. My boss has an INT less than 3.



I have a high INT, but a low WIS.

Repeating what I said above: Gamer chicks rule.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (May 11, 2011)

As someone who hids her love of D&D, I kinda love the last coupla pages.

As for weird, I base my clothes around what shoes I feel like wearing that day.


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 11, 2011)

Don't know if this counts, but... I have been diagnosed with BPD (Borderline Personality Disorder) and it's completely untreated even though it's been over a year of a real diagnosis. 

Also, I CANNOT read anywhere but in bed, laying on my stomach.


----------



## Fox (May 13, 2011)

What's weird about me? Everything, really.


----------



## randomjenerator (May 13, 2011)

I spent most of my teens and 20's wanting to be weird or different, so now I'm very content in my normality. I'm even comforted by the quirks I have that others share. I have a mild fear of going down stairs because my brain sometimes stops telling my legs which order to go and it's scary...but I don't think it is too weird. 

However, here is one thing that I think _could_ be considered weird. Even my doctor said so!

I have a spot (invisible) on the middle of my upper chest area that will get a very distinctive "itch" under the skin whenever I'm getting a cold. Since I was a child, I knew automatically if this little spot began to feel kinda funny that I was soon going to be coughing, sneezing and snotting it up. It happens before any other symptoms show, maybe a day before? No doctor has ever had an explanation and it only seems to manifest for respiratory issues.


----------



## OIFMountaineer (May 13, 2011)

randomjenerator said:


> However, here is one thing that I think _could_ be considered weird. Even my doctor said so!
> 
> I have a spot (invisible) on the middle of my upper chest area that will get a very distinctive "itch" under the skin whenever I'm getting a cold. Since I was a child, I knew automatically if this little spot began to feel kinda funny that I was soon going to be coughing, sneezing and snotting it up. It happens before any other symptoms show, maybe a day before? No doctor has ever had an explanation and it only seems to manifest for respiratory issues.



BAH!! Me too! Tell your Doctor you've found another sufferer. I also itch in my ribs after days of coughing.

Let's see. I have a paralysing fear of running over dogs, particularly when they run beside my car. If at all possible, I stop alongside the road and put turtles on the other side of the road, so they don't get run over. I have a terrible habit of quoting Disney films, both live and animated. I cannot wait till the end of my document to fix a misspelling. I do it immediately, or obsess over it until it's corrected.


----------



## randomjenerator (May 13, 2011)

OIFMountaineer said:


> BAH!! Me too! Tell your Doctor you've found another sufferer. I also itch in my ribs after days of coughing.
> 
> Let's see. I have a paralysing fear of running over dogs, particularly when they run beside my car. If at all possible, I stop alongside the road and put turtles on the other side of the road, so they don't get run over. I have a terrible habit of quoting Disney films, both live and animated. I cannot wait till the end of my document to fix a misspelling. I do it immediately, or obsess over it until it's corrected.



NO WAY! That is awesome! I seriously have never, ever met anyone that really understood what I was describing and I tell everyone because I figured (rightly) that I couldn't be the ONLY one! No itchy ribs, though. And I'm right there with you about corrections. I know I'd save time if I just got through it, but it's a reflex at this point.


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 13, 2011)

My mom can smell when I'm about to get a cold. Like, a week before I have any symptoms, my mom will tell me, "You're getting a cold." I don't know how she does it, but she tells me I smell different.


----------



## Deacone (May 13, 2011)

I am terrified of people's feet. But for some reason, I'm really attracted to my boyfriend's. 

Weird


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 13, 2011)

I edit in Associated Press style. Stupid journalism degree. lol


----------



## darlingzooloo (May 13, 2011)

I'm an animal lover but I really, REALLY don't like starfish, they freak me out, as do squid...yet I love Octopi and Whales. I also really dislike monkeys (though gorillas don't bother me as much) I think they are loud and obnoxious.

I have a weird habit of balling my hands into fists when I'm excited and rubbing them against my mouth when I'm really excited or find something really funny. I've been told it's adorable but I feel really silly when I do it and try to stop myself. XD;


----------



## paperfidelity (May 14, 2011)

-I love factoid trivia.
-Do not let me near a costume closet.
-Word of the day makes my life complete. Better yet teaching children these amazing words!
-I have a desperate desire to be GINGER... or at least have my own personal ginger to love on. 
-All 10 of my fingers slip their joints. 
-My sister (who is 2 years younger than I am) and I have a chicken pox scar in nearly the exact same place on the forehead nearly dead center between the eyebrows.


----------



## Dromond (May 14, 2011)

luvbigfellas said:


> My mom can smell when I'm about to get a cold. Like, a week before I have any symptoms, my mom will tell me, "You're getting a cold." I don't know how she does it, but she tells me I smell different.



My mom always told me she could tell if I was sick by looking at my eyes. If my sclera were tinged red, not bloodshot - just red hued, she knew I was sick. I could never fake illness, because my eyes would always give me away.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 14, 2011)

Fox said:


> What's weird about me? Everything, really.



Yeah. I think it's easier/better to say "What's not weird about you?" for me = P

Easiest way to answer this would probably be to poll my coworkers, but that would be a long list.


----------



## ClockworkOrange (May 14, 2011)

I have the uncanny ability to remember minute details from as far back as being a tiny child. 

My sleep schedule rotates and there's nothing I can do about it. It's constantly spinning.


----------



## Robbie_Rob (May 14, 2011)

paperfidelity said:


> -I have a desperate desire to be GINGER... or at least have my own personal ginger to love on.



I hereby offer my services


----------



## darlingzooloo (May 14, 2011)

Just figured out another thing today...I can sometimes tell when someone is about to visit/call me a few minutes before it happens. And I get deja-vu A LOT, sometimes even deja-vu of deja vu...and then I get slightly scared and paranoid of the weirdness that is this universe we live in. O_O;


----------



## CastingPearls (May 14, 2011)

I have prophetic dreams.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 14, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I have prophetic dreams.



I do, too.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 14, 2011)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I do, too.


Doesn't surprise me in the least.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 14, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Doesn't surprise me in the least.




Is that because you've always thought I was weird anyway?


----------



## CastingPearls (May 14, 2011)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Is that because you've always thought I was weird anyway?


Because we both write very visually.


----------



## Dromond (May 14, 2011)

I have lucid dreams. It comes naturally to me. Whenever a dream gets too painful or out of control, I can end it or change it to be less painful, stupid, or whatever, without waking up.


----------



## penguin (May 15, 2011)

darlingzooloo said:


> Just figured out another thing today...I can sometimes tell when someone is about to visit/call me a few minutes before it happens. And I get deja-vu A LOT, sometimes even deja-vu of deja vu...and then I get slightly scared and paranoid of the weirdness that is this universe we live in. O_O;



I've had that happen. It used to happen a lot, but hasn't for years. I'd be working or walking along the street, and then suddenly think of someone I had no reason to be thinking about. Usually people I hadn't seen for years. And then within a few minutes that person would turn up, always unexpectedly. It was very bizarre. 

I'll also have 'flashes' of intuition happen sometimes, moments before something happens. That doesn't happen very often though.



CastingPearls said:


> I have prophetic dreams.



I've had a few too. Again, not very often.



Dromond said:


> I have lucid dreams. It comes naturally to me. Whenever a dream gets too painful or out of control, I can end it or change it to be less painful, stupid, or whatever, without waking up.



Whenever I have a lucid dream I wake up. I realise that I'm dreaming and I start to "swim" towards consciousness. It's annoying. I want to control my dreams! I've tried, but I can't


----------



## CastingPearls (May 15, 2011)

Dromond said:


> I have lucid dreams. It comes naturally to me. Whenever a dream gets too painful or out of control, I can end it or change it to be less painful, stupid, or whatever, without waking up.


I have lucid dreams too but the prophetic ones are the one exception. Those are never lucid and are very different in style from my other dreams. I inherited it from my dad and he from his.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 15, 2011)

Oh, another weird thing [it's actually a habit I .. I don't even know -how- I picked it up, to be honest] not only do I say "Kupo" online, I say it in real life [yes, real life] instead of saying "Huh?" or "Hmm?"


----------



## snuggletiger (May 15, 2011)

I am too nice


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 15, 2011)

Dromond said:


> I have lucid dreams. It comes naturally to me. Whenever a dream gets too painful or out of control, I can end it or change it to be less painful, stupid, or whatever, without waking up.



When I was much younger, I had full control over my dreams. Setting, actions of myself and others. I could pause, rewind, jump forward...

These days I have no control whatsoever = P



Your Plump Princess said:


> Oh, another weird thing [it's actually a habit I .. I don't even know -how- I picked it up, to be honest] not only do I say "Kupo" online, I say it in real life [yes, real life] instead of saying "Huh?" or "Hmm?"



Sounds like someone's played too much Final Fantasy in their lifetime...


----------



## Mishty (May 15, 2011)

I sleep on my stomach with my right foot under my right breast or close to my face. 

I can fit a quarter(size 13 ring) in both of my nostrils.

My eye lids can be lifted all the way to my brow bone, and it looks so creepy.

I can make a "bowl" with my tongue that holds almost three tablespoons. (give or take)

I'm scared of ducks,spiders,snakes,roaches,ferrets,cacti, and worms. 


Those are just a few....


----------



## Surlysomething (May 15, 2011)

Mishty said:


> I sleep on my stomach with my right foot under my right breast or close to my face.




How the hell do you do that?


----------



## Mishty (May 15, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> How the hell do you do that?



It's hard to explain, without showing you, maybe I'll get someone to take a snapshot next time I snooze 

I'm very, very flexible, and I've always slept with my legs all over the bed, Mama said I started it before I was able to roll over.


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 15, 2011)

Dromond said:


> I have lucid dreams. It comes naturally to me. Whenever a dream gets too painful or out of control, I can end it or change it to be less painful, stupid, or whatever, without waking up.



I'm a lucid dreamer. I can't change them, but I know it's only dreaming, and so I can shrug most of them off. I've had ones that are still disturbing, even though while I'm in them, I still know I'm dreaming.

I have eidetic memory, especially for where my belongings are. I get really pissed if people move stuff around without telling me. Because I have a picture in my head of where it was when I last saw it, and it better still be there. I have to make a whole new picture if people move stuff. If I've seen someone's face even once, I remember it. With certain people, I can usually remember what we did in detail and can put myself back in that moment.


----------



## Mathias (May 21, 2011)

I can't help sniffing my own socks sometimes. Also, if I pick up a video game that I haven't played in months I always stretch and twitch my fingers around the controller so I can sort of re-wire myself to be familiar of the particular games controls again.


----------



## MissAshley (May 22, 2011)

I was born with a "clubbed foot." Basically my mom fell when she was pregnant with me and my foot became lodged up into her ribcage and it grew there. When I was born, my foot was twisted backwards. I immediately went into surgery to correct it. I wore casts and braces for the first year (and a half) of my life. My foot is fine now, the only thing is that it's a size smaller than my normal foot, but it doesn't affect how I do anything.


----------



## Zandoz (May 22, 2011)

Speaking of feet, I have 2 partially webbed toes on each foot. :huh:


----------



## biglynch (May 22, 2011)

MissAshley said:


> I was born with a "clubbed foot." Basically my mom fell when she was pregnant with me and my foot became lodged up into her ribcage and it grew there. When I was born, my foot was twisted backwards. I immediately went into surgery to correct it. I wore casts and braces for the first year (and a half) of my life. My foot is fine now, the only thing is that it's a size smaller than my normal foot, but it doesn't affect how I do anything.



hey both my ankles were twisted too, i was a huge baby (12lbs 7oz) and my mum was tiny 4'11 so they recon i was a bit stuck for space, thus my feet both pointed sideways.

its not wierd but it shocks people that i have qualifications in contemporary dance and dance composition.


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 22, 2011)

I'm one of the few people I know who can literally take my brain to elsewhere, even though my body remains in one spot. People can be calling my name and trying to get my attention, nothing. When I "come back", they're a little freaked.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 22, 2011)

I have synesthesia, pretty much across the board, most especially that musical notes and also scents have certain 'looks' and colors to them. 

I also have perfect pitch.


----------



## Alicia33 (May 23, 2011)

I am double jointed, and I also suffer from night terrors from time to time.....


----------



## OIFMountaineer (May 23, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I also have perfect pitch.



I know people with perfect pitch, most of them have a colour that they see, or a sensation, based on the note and how sharp or flat it is.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 23, 2011)

OIFMountaineer said:


> I know people with perfect pitch, most of them have a colour that they see, or a sensation, based on the note and how sharp or flat it is.


Yes. It's definitely related with me.


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 24, 2011)

I'm extremely empathic. Like to weird degrees. I don't react well in this regard to extreme anger. It's almost like I can see the anger inside their head.


----------



## JulianDW (May 24, 2011)

When I was born, I kept sticking my tongue out at the doctors in the hospital room. I hope I didn't hurt their feelings now that I think about it.:doh:


----------



## TheNowhereMan (May 24, 2011)

trichotillomania.... yay me : D


----------



## semtex81 (May 24, 2011)

I can't ride a bike. I've tried, a lot. I just can't.


----------



## penguin (May 24, 2011)

JulianDW said:


> When I was born, I kept sticking my tongue out at the doctors in the hospital room. I hope I didn't hurt their feelings now that I think about it.:doh:



Nothing to be worried about there. A newborn (and a brand new one at that) will poke their tongue back at you if you poke yours at them. It's one of the first physical responses they have that isn't related to feeding/comfort/crapping. My mother happily spent plenty of time with my daughter doing when she was less than 24 hours old. I guess it's pretty much the only body part they can properly control at that point. It was great to see the mimicking happen so soon


----------



## GentleSavage (May 25, 2011)

I can't leave my house (or dorm when I was in college) without the following on my person (usually in my pockets): All of my keys, pencil, black ink pen (not blue or any other color), cell phone, wallet (with all of my identification), hand lotion, strawberry chapstick, Listerine pocket mist, dental floss, and always some spare change. At the very least enough for a payphone. 

Also for some reason I get physically uncomfortable if I wear shoes with shorts. I can never stay in them long. Same with socks and shorts. *shudder*


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 25, 2011)

I had an operation as a baby for pyloric stenosis. More common in males, also more common in those with Jewish ancestry. I am of neither persuasion. But it is also more common in Caucasian babies with blood types B or O. I am most definitely Caucasian (have you seen my whiteness?!) and my blood type is O-positive. 

Pyloric stenosis causes projectile vomiting, as food cannot get out of the stomach except the way it came in. 

Fun times.


----------



## JulianDW (May 26, 2011)

penguin said:


> Nothing to be worried about there. A newborn (and a brand new one at that) will poke their tongue back at you if you poke yours at them. It's one of the first physical responses they have that isn't related to feeding/comfort/crapping. My mother happily spent plenty of time with my daughter doing when she was less than 24 hours old. I guess it's pretty much the only body part they can properly control at that point. It was great to see the mimicking happen so soon [/QU
> 
> Thanks, Im glad to hear I wasn't a weird baby


----------



## Azrael (May 26, 2011)

Pretty simple.

Lucid dreaming (but apparently plenty of others have that) and the fact that I'm an occultist, so yea... I'm weird.

Basically, I read into a variety of religions which are not so main stream and a variety of magical practices and different related philosophies as well as the paranormal.

I never actually practice, I just read.

Hence, I don't classify myself as a witch.


----------



## PastaRunner (May 29, 2011)

If I'm driving my 2008 Prius really late at night, and there's no traffic behind me at all, I'll sometimes drive REALLY SLOW just so the gasoline engine stays off and it runs just off the hybrid battery.

As the 2008 Prius doesn't have an "EV mode button" like the later models, this can often be tricky to pull off.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 29, 2011)

semtex81 said:


> I can't ride a bike. I've tried, a lot. I just can't.



I can't whistle- and I'm 42 years old. My children laugh at me still *shrugs*


----------



## PastaRunner (May 31, 2011)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I can't whistle- and I'm 42 years old. My children laugh at me still *shrugs*



I also cannot whistle. So you're not alone!

Some other things:

I don't know how to swim.

When I was a young kid, I didn't learn how to tie my shoes until MANY years after most kids learn. The reason I finally had to learn was that my feet had gotten too big and there just weren't any velcro shoes available for that size.

I didn't learn to ride a bicycle until my teens. Ironically, I now have an electric bicycle.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 31, 2011)

I can't whistle either.


----------



## Mathias (May 31, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I can't whistle either.



I could never do the loud whistling with my fingers.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 31, 2011)

Mathias said:


> I could never do the loud whistling with my fingers.


My brother can do the entire score to Amadeus whistling. I hate his guts when he shows off. Thank God for him that I love him so much. LOL


----------



## Mishty (May 31, 2011)

dudes, so in The Hangover 2, Mr.Chow has the BEST whistle scene, made me cackle gaily.


----------



## shinyapple (May 31, 2011)

Everyone in my family can roll their tongue into that taco shape. I, however, cannot.

I can't snap my fingers.
I can't cross my eyes.
I can't whistle either.

I do have what some consider a freakish memory. It's not extreme enough to be eidetic, but if I have read it, heard it, seen it, or driven it, chances are I will have it somewhere in the recesses of my brain and be able to recall it as needed. Sometimes this is useful (phone numbers, names, random family stories) and sometimes it's just weird (what I wore to the class picnic in second grade).


----------



## luvbigfellas (Jun 1, 2011)

I can whistle, but not with my fingers in my mouth. I can't roll my "r"s though. I can do the taco thing with my tongue. And I can't float to save my life...probably part of the reason I learned to swim.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 3, 2011)

I eat French Fries in order of length from smallest/crunchiest to longest/fattest. If I take a pile of peanuts or other similar snack, I always eat the broken ones first before the whole/larger ones.

If I don't have some sort of cologne on every day I feel almost naked. I keep several travel spares in my car and office for this purpose.

Ditto for a wristwatch or a ring (not a wedding ring per se, I've always had a "man's ring" of some sort since childhood on my right hand).

I keep a $1 poker chip from the Bellagio (the first time I ever gambled in a Vegas casino and won $250 with a $20 investment) in my pocket for good luck.

I keep an egg of plain Silly Putty on my desk to squeeze for ergonomic exercises. It also helps with those Beetle Bailey comic transfers.

Since entering the workforce I have brought my talking Eric Cartman plushie to every office I worked in. I had to remove him once from my previous job because one of the co-workers found it offensive to her religion (evangelical Protestant). She apparently found my Sagan, Jefferson and Mencken quotes offensive too because she combed my office walls looking at all my jokes, quotes and cartoons and asked HR to make me to remove them as well. She worked 20 cubicles away across the hall, btw.

I hate reality TV. I've never seen more than a few minutes of American Idol, Survivor or any similar type of popular shows. We are slowly moving toward the dystopic future of The Running Man movie, where eventually people will compete upon risk of death or dismemberment for prizes, cash and criminal pardons.

I don't wear white shirts, even as t-shirts to bed. I don't care if the shirt had a picture of Batman riding a Tauntaun decapitating Galactus with the Thundercats Sword of Omens, I wouldn't wear it. My only exception are white, long-sleeve dress shirts under suits for interviews, and even then I try for white with stripes or some similar pattern.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 3, 2011)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I eat French Fries in order of length from smallest/crunchiest to longest/fattest. If I take a pile of peanuts or other similar snack, I always eat the broken ones first before the whole/larger ones.
> If I don't have some sort of cologne on every day I feel almost naked. I keep several travel spares in my car and office for this purpose.
> Ditto for a wristwatch or a ring (not a wedding ring per se, I've always had a "man's ring" of some sort since childhood on my right hand).
> I keep a $1 poker chip from the Bellagio (the first time I ever gambled in a Vegas casino and won $250 with a $20 investment) in my pocket for good luck.
> ...


 

All of that seems pretty normal. Quirky, but not weird. 

When I think weird, it's more like someone licking windows or never bathing. But honestly, I think most 'weird' things can be attributed to mental illness of some sort. All of us have quirks and characteristics that some people will think are different and theirs will seem different to us.


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 3, 2011)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I hate reality TV. I've never seen more than a few minutes of American Idol, Survivor or any similar type of popular shows. We are slowly moving toward the dystopic future of The Running Man movie, where eventually people will compete upon risk of death or dismemberment for prizes, cash and criminal pardons.



Have you seen some of the things they do in places like Japan....we're closer to that future than you think


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 3, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> Have you seen some of the things they do in places like Japan....we're closer to that future than you think



I have and that's what frightens me. Between Japan and Europe, the US is always one-step behind on the latest televised entertainment fad (and in some cases, depending on whom you speak to, fail miserably in their adaptation of the original) and I'm sure it's only our litigious nature that prohibits us from crossing that next line of "risk".


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 3, 2011)

I'd say that my obsession with 'vintage' fashion is considered weird. [At least, by my mother and friends.]

*Edited for additions: 

Until I was probably 12 or 13, I liked to sniff and lick ......things. Name it, and I probably licked it.
Radio, Sidewalk, Windowsills, Controllers, Books, Walls.. Just about anything, really.


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot (Jun 3, 2011)

i don't know if it's really weird but i love love love love border line obsession with marilyn monroe and gone with the wind stuff&#9829;


----------



## luvbigfellas (Jun 3, 2011)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I have and that's what frightens me. Between Japan and Europe, the US is always one-step behind on the latest televised entertainment fad (and in some cases, depending on whom you speak to, fail miserably in their adaptation of the original) and I'm sure it's only our litigious nature that prohibits us from crossing that next line of "risk".



I seem to recall seeing a show with mallets hitting nuts. From Japan. 

There's also a fascinating show, which does not include hurting people, called Pitagora Suichi. Rube Goldberg-esque. (I suppose I'm a little odd for knowing of such a show.)

I also insist on interchanging "Godzilla" with "Gojira"...in very good Japanese diction, might I add.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 3, 2011)

luvbigfellas said:


> I also insist on interchanging "Godzilla" with "Gojira"...in very good Japanese diction, might I add.



Piker. *snort* I've been doing this for years.


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 3, 2011)

I find it almost impossible to stay angry...even when I'd probably be better off by staying angry and using that anger to protect myself.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 4, 2011)

I can't go to sleep unless I make a little nest out of a bunch of pillows. It's been a ritual all my life and I don't even notice it until someone points it out and goes awwwwww.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 4, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I can't go to sleep unless I make a little nest out of a bunch of pillows. It's been a ritual all my life and I don't even notice it until someone points it out and goes awwwwww.



I have two sleep pillows...and gawd forbid anyone try to change or take those certain pillows. I know them by feel and have to have a certain one to put my face against with an arm up under it to sleep. I wrap my arm around the other. I have done this for decades.....only occasionally changing the pillows. 

Hotel pillows are kind of a challenge for me.

Oh and any man in the bed with me isn't allowed to touch up against me. Only affection outside of sex is if he lies still and lets me touch him....tentatively. :blink:


----------



## Kamily (Jun 5, 2011)

I can pinch really hard with my toes.


----------



## luvbigfellas (Jun 6, 2011)

CP, yeah, but most people don't know the long and glorious history of Gojira.

People think I'm pissed off because I generally speaking have a kind of blank look on my face.


----------

